# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  > [SOLVED] Call in the cavalry -- need help solving this thread-prior to 2013

## teylyn

Hi all, 

We have "The Bad Threads" and some other threads in the Water Cooler where people exchange info about problematic threads. The original intention was to highlight threads where things go wrong, be they communication breakdown, silly attitudes or funny twists in the life of a thread.

Sometimes, though, we may get stuck in a thread and need help from other members to solve a problem, and we hope that someone else will come along, have a look at the situation and provide some fresh insights that can lead to a solution.

The moderators frequently call on each other if they encounter a problem they cannot solve under their own steam.

But for the other members, there is no single port of call to ask for assistance from other members when a thread seems to be stuck.

Therefore, I'd like to start this thread for all members of Excelforum.

If an exchange between the Original Poster (OP) and a member does not lead to a solution, it will more often than not just be abandoned, since a lot of members won't check out threads that already have received a few replies.

How do you call in other members to have a look at a thread and provide a new/fresh/different approach, or just another pair of eyes? So far, we don't have a structured way of doing this. We just hope that someone else will come along and have a look. Most times that does not happen and the OP will be stuck with their problem. They may go elsewhere and not return to Excelforum again.

Enter the "Cavalry thread".

If you find yourself in a situation where you can't provide a working solution for the Original Poster (OP), but you think that a solution could be achieved with the help of some other members here, you can post a reply to this thread and ask other members of Excelforum to go have a look (remember to post a link to the thread  :Smilie:  ).

I'm sure that "calling in the Cavalry" for help will result in more solved questions, and we will have more happy Excelforum campers, who will return to Excelforum for good and sound advice from a variety of top-notch Excel specialists.

We all spend a lot of time trying to help people conquer their Excel challenges. We all feel good when a question has been answered and the OP acknowledges that. So, call the Cavalry if you're stuck, so as a group we can help the OP find a solution for their question.

How about it?

cheers,

----------


## Marcol

Great idea teylyn

It's a call I have used a few times in the past, see this thread Posts #24 and #30.
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...unction-2.html

----------


## romperstomper

A kind of "EF Regulars #1"?  :Wink:

----------


## jwright650

> the "Cavalry thread".
> 
> 
> How about it?
> 
> cheers,



 I like it!....also some threads get bumped way down the "new posts" list if they haven't had much activity so maybe we can ask for help in there to get those threads solved or satisfied in some way.

----------


## NBVC

So should I transfer my last "Bad threads string of posts here"  :Smilie:

----------


## jwright650

Here's one that could use some Word expertise...
http://www.excelforum.com/2458109-post1.html

----------


## Domski

I admit I sometimes get to the end of the day, go and have a couple of beers and then head home and forget all about a thread I may have left in limbo. Still think it might be handy to be able to call someone in to look at a thread I know I'm leaving or am struggling with.

Dom

----------


## teylyn

Someone who can live without commas, please have a look at this. I'm off to bed at almost 1 am.

(The OP put some punctuation marks in after my request, but it's still lacking, I feel)

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post2460951

----------


## jwright650

OK, I'm stuck on this one.....anyone understand what the objective is with this workbook? I'd love to help, but have no idea what the end result is supposed to look like.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...formation.html

----------


## jwright650

Thanks to royUK for coming to the rescue for me.

----------


## NBVC

I don't feel too comfortable giving VBA advice so if anyone wants this one..go for it.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ous-sheet.html

----------


## Cutter

Sound the bugle - this one requires more expertise than I can give.

OP is requesting a method to total values associated with an employee that may or may not be listed within a collection of sheets that may increase/decrease.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-work...ml#post2465872

----------


## Marcol

Can anyone draw this one to a conclusion
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...at-change.html

I just can't seem to get through to the OP, after a PDF to show steps, a link to basic sorting, 3 or 4workbooks, and the passing of a week, the penny still hasn't dropped.

----------


## Mordred

This is a great idea.  That's all I have for the moment as I have been more or less offline for two weeks.

----------


## MarvinP

I try to end my unsolved message with.

"Maybe one of the Smart Forum Gurus can figure this out."  

I think DO has this in his search engine and helps out frequently.  
Maybe he know I leave people without answers???   :EEK!: 
Maybe he know I'm asleep when he's awake??   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Domski

I'm off to meetings for most of the rest of the afternoon and seem to be going in circles on this one:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post2467706

Dom

----------


## ChemistB

I'm stumped as to why his spreadsheet is doing this.  The combo box is returning the value as text and not a number.  He attached an example.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...t-numeric.html

----------


## NBVC

His named range "size" in the drop down boxes sheet has cells formatted custom: #"  which is number with the quote custom inserted.

If you change to text and actually enter the quotes in those cells, then the initial sheet works.

Edit:   I think I misinterpreted...Please ignore

----------


## Andy Pope

If I use that approach for the 2 comboboxes then the formula in $F$34:$F$63 break down.

----------


## NBVC

You can always update the references to B26 or C26 in those formulas with Left(B26,2), Left(C26,2)  or Substitute(B26,"""","")... but I am sure the methods you and romper provided should work better.

----------


## ChemistB

I think I just have a mental block on this one.  It shouldn't be that difficult for some of you INDEX/LOOKUP geniuses.   :Smilie:   It's more of a delete similar data than a merge similar data.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ilar-data.html
Thanks

----------


## Blake 7

Hi guys - im really busy at work and this is making my head spin. Could someone please take a look so the poor uy is not hanging on?

Cheers

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...m-one-tab.html

----------


## Blake 7

Thanks Romper

----------


## ChemistB

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ormatting.html

OP wants a VBA solution for conditional formatting as people will be pasting data.

----------


## Blake 7

Hi Guys - hope that someone can help with this as im as desparate as the poster now to get to the bottom of it!

Col e is desired output, basically, he wants to sum between refils, will make sense when you see the attachment. 

Here's the link below. 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-function.html


Thanks alot

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

I want to rename this thread 'first to the finish'... nice formula DLL.

----------


## Blake 7

> I want to rename this thread 'first to the finish'... nice formula DLL.



lol , the hare and the tortoise!

I agree, cool formula DLL

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

Who are you calling tortoise?  Cheeky bugger!


(tongue in cheek)

----------


## Huron

Can anyone help with this one?  It works for me but not for the OP.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-work...-printing.html

----------


## Marcol

Either to much beer or not enough.. :EEK!:  ... :Confused: 

Can any one sober/not so sober find a way into this thread?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ing-maybe.html

burp, please excuse me

----------


## Cutter

Hi Marcol

I think I've given him what he wants.  But we'll have to wait to see.

----------


## Marcol

Cheers Cutter

You seem to understand the "Jargon"




> BTW - I hated those "short change-overs". D after A and M after D were killers!!!



What does it all stand for?
And where does "pb11 come into the grander scheme?

----------


## Cutter

When I was subjected to it D was Day shift 8am to 4pm, A was Afternoon shift 4pm to 12m, E was Evening shift 7pm to 3am and M was Night shift 12m to 8am.

Going from day shift on Sunday to night shift Monday (which was actually Sunday night) or going from afternoon shift Sunday to day shift Monday were the short change-overs.

I have no idea what the other notations are.  I assume the G is another day shift with a different start-end time to allow for overlapping personnel.


BTW - why are you still awake - doing an M shift??????

----------


## Marcol

Hmm...I can follow some of that, but it seems the OP now has a Z shift.(see the latest Post) 
That's the point where I get *totally* lost, where to next?

I'm off for a Zzzzzz!!! shift, good luck

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

groan

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Cutter

Hi folks

Could someone wise in the ways of Excel and its inner workings have a look at this.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post2488590


It requires an explanation regarding seemingly inconsistent simple arithmetic results.

----------


## Cutter

@shg

Thanks for responding.  It seems the OP has decided to go with Open Office.

----------


## teylyn

Mac types needed. Weird date presentation that looks OK in the sample workbook attached when I open it on my box.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-know-why.html

----------


## jwright650

HELP! ME...LOL

If one of you guys can figure this out...it will kill two threads with one stone....LOL

----------


## Marcol

Hmm?

@ jwright650 the OP has a bit of a history with pop-up calendars. 

He has been told more than once how to find Tools > Additional Controls and much more, glad I've just migrated to 2007 and don't have 2010... :Wink:

----------


## jwright650

Ah, OK....I also see that royUK has posted a link in there for an alternative for him too.
I thought by using code to build a calendar, it would get rid of these quirky situations...

----------


## jwright650

I ended up using one of royUK's Userform calendars...I'll see if that satisfies the OP or not. If not, I'm all out of ideas. Seems to work fine on my machine and others here in the office<fingers crossed>.

----------


## MarvinP

Hi John,

I've standardized on the DTPicker from Microsoft.  I delivered an Excel app that didn't work on a machine or two.  I fixed it by http://danielcurran.com/instructions...ontrol-60-sp4/ 
This put the .ocx in windows/system32.  Then I was able to add it to my controls in the developer tab an use it.
Worked fine after that.

----------


## ChemistB

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...19-tables.html

Can someone with Excel 2003 help this guy/gal?  I went from 2000 to 2007 so am not sure what options he/she has to work with.

----------


## jwright650

Thanks for the reply Marvin....man, I've tried a bunch of those datepicker type calendar controls now...I have got to settle down to just one that will work anywhere, anytime....LOL

I think that I am having trouble getting royUK's Userform to work on one machine here at work now....this one computer has given me a fit with everything that I have ever tried to use on it.
I can run this stuff on my machine and it runs flawlessly day after day, no matter which date picker I use....drives me crazy when it won't work on other machines, especially  after I have spend lots of time building forms and things for people here at work to use.

----------


## NBVC

> http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...19-tables.html
> 
> Can someone with Excel 2003 help this guy/gal?  I went from 2000 to 2007 so am not sure what options he/she has to work with.



I am confused on what he really wants.. He can just play with formatting.. you can change border colours, styles and you can change colours, fonts...

Is that what he wants?.

----------


## ChemistB

Yeah, I had that problem too NBVC but, yes, I think he's looking for formatting options in 2003.  Does "List" give you options like "Table" does in 2007?

----------


## MarvinP

There used to be a MSCAL activeX control that was no longer supported by MSFT.  The rumor was it had some security issues.  The "standard" now is the DTPicker and I've used it on my last 3 projects.

Find 2 examples where I've used it.  See if you need to find the ocx to get them to work.
One does dates (not very well as I borrowed a userfomr) and the other does time.

----------


## NBVC

> Yeah, I had that problem too NBVC but, yes, I think he's looking for formatting options in 2003.  Does "List" give you options like "Table" does in 2007?



the LIST function is not as flexible as the Table is.  If you try to apply conditional formatting to colour every other row, for example, the formatting applies only to the formula cells... for some reason it doesn't format the first column (text) until you physically re-apply the formatting...

----------


## jwright650

Marvin, I gotta run and pick up my kids from school...but I will test these out and get back to you. If it will run on that cursed piece of a machine here at work, I suppose it will run anywhere...LOL...have a good evening guys.

----------


## jwright650

Marvin, The second file works fine...I had a problem with the first..probably due to opening it in the temp internet folder. I went back to the file that I posted in post#11 of that thread where the OP was trying to get something to work in XL2010...it worked in XL 2003 and XL 2010 for me.

----------


## jwright650

Figured out the calendar problem......

Every instance of "Date" and "Format" in the code had to be changed to 

"VBA.Date" and "VBA.Format"

----------


## romperstomper

That implies a missing reference.

----------


## jwright650

RS,
I went into the objects library and found that for Date or Format...I had to add the " VBA. "... before intellisense would pickup and give me some options to choose from.

----------


## romperstomper

Yep - in my experience, that is *always* due to a reference problem.

----------


## ChemistB

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...tatements.html

I am not sure what he/she is talking about.   :Smilie:

----------


## grizzly6969

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...el-2007-a.html

I'm at a loss to help

----------


## snb

> http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...el-2007-a.html
> 
> I'm at a loss to help



Just provided this suggestion:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## teylyn

snb, thanks for stepping in. I'm sure the OP and grizzly6969 appreciate it. It's not necessary to post the actual suggestion in this thread, though.

----------


## grizzly6969

thanks snb I hope that was what he/she was looking for --  but whether or not it helped I like it Thanks

----------


## jwright650

Got one here that I'm not sure what to do with....

----------


## jwright650

Romper,
thanks for helping me out in that thread.

----------


## TMS

Can anyone offer any thoughts on this:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-new-page.html

If I view the doccument on my laptop with 2007 it's OK; if I view it, also on my laptop, with 2003 there's a blank page.

It looks to me like 2003 doesn't like the watermark but the OP is using 2007 and it's a 2007 format extension.

Thanks

----------


## jwright650

TMS,
The file opens for me in XL2003 and the watermark(rectangle shapes) are not visible, but when I look at the print preview they are there(I didn't try to print it).

The file opens for me in XL2010 also but the watermarks are visible in the regular Excel view and in print preview.



Edit: added print to pdf from XL 2003
Edit#2:added print to pdf from XL 2010

----------


## TMS

This gets even more strange ... your 2003 print has only one page, complete with watermark yet the 2010 print has two pages, the second having only the watermark.

I'm beginning to think this has something to do with printer drivers.  My default printer is an HP 4100 Series Mono Laser Printer.  But I don't know if that has any bearing on what the .pdf file looks like.

Interesting how much bigger the 2010 based pdf file is.

Thanks for your efforts.

----------


## teylyn

Hi, I'm a bit pressed for time. Work is getting in the way, dang.  Can someone take a look at this: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-char...ting-cell.html
Cell is updated via web query every minute. Needs a macro to append each value change to a table, so the history of the value can be charted.

thanks

----------


## Marcol

This one has me beaten.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-in-cells.html

I worked in the window/door manufacturing for some time and thought the sheets would be easy to follow, but it seems to me that the language is a Croatian/Bosnian dialect or Tech-Speak, I did my best to translate through Google translate, but there are to many terms it cannot handle and I can't guess at.

The sheets and the question asked don't seem to match.

Anybody able to understand the language might be able to help. Zbor?

----------


## Marcol

Could someone with a mac and 2008 try downloading the file in this thread Post #8

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...down-menu.html

The OP thinks it has slowed drastically, but it seems fine to me and others.

If you could just check the drop-downs in column AA orange cells for speed and post your findings in the thread.

Cheers
Alistair

----------


## Marcol

Re: Post #68 & "Autofill data by Dropdown menu"
Thanks for the help out romperstomper

----------


## romperstomper

No worries - we don't have many Mac users that I know of, so I thought I'd take a look.  :Smilie:

----------


## Marcol

Re: Post #67 & "sum of all "L" in cells "
Well done and thanks NBVC I got in a real mess with that one, and I thought I knew the business!

----------


## NBVC

You are welcome... I was getting close to calling it quits too....  :Wink: 

When there is a language barrier I try to focus on pictures and try to make sense of it....

----------


## Marcol

@ NBVC 
Aye, I would have approached the problem from another angle.
Use a CAD system to generate the parameters and graphics, say AutoCAD, and then feed to Excel, to ask the questions, from there it's a dawdle.
I can't believe that someone in that industry doesn't use CAD first.

----------


## sweep

Hi Folks,

I got someway through this thread but can't get the dynamic range to work.  Could do with a little help?

----------


## teylyn

On to it....

----------


## jwright650

I think I found the problem, the UserForms are not being exported out of the existing Workbook and then imported into the newly created workbook.....but I don't know enough to help with THIS ONE

----------


## sweep

@ Telyn - Thank you!

----------


## TMS

@jwright650: not something I do but I'd agree with the thought process.

The other question that springs to mind is, is programmatic access to the VBA project trusted?

Regards

----------


## jwright650

> The other question that springs to mind is, is programmatic access to the VBA project trusted?
> 
> Regards



@TMShucks: yup, another good question. 

I was searching online for some help on this and found that J-Walk has a page about creating UserForms programmically.  
http://j-walk.com/ss/excel/tips/tip76.htm

So...I think what the OP is trying to do is possible...I'm just not sure of the steps or syntax to get it done.

----------


## jwright650

@TMShucks: The OP is declaring these Userforms (objects) as strings...should they be declared as objects?

EDIT: the intellisense asks for the new file name to be passed as a string, so I guess that the OP has it right.

----------


## jwright650

> is programmatic access to the VBA project trusted?



@TMShucks:
I did a little digging in the "locals" window while I stepped through that module in the OP's workbook.....the answer is NO, VBA project is not trusted.

----------


## TMS

@jwright650: I assume this is something you have to set somehow/somewhere on each machine.  It stopped the code on my machine.  I think it may have saved the forms but I couldn't work out where ... maybe in the temporary folder.  Cheers

----------


## NBVC

If anybody is feeling up to it... this OP needs some VBA assistance...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...f-vlookup.html

----------


## alansidman

Hey guys and girls;
I've hit a stumbling block trying to help the OP on this thread.  If you have a few moments, please read it through and offer up any suggestions.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-work...formation.html

Alan

----------


## TMS

Hi, can anyone help with this one.  I am completely not getting it!

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-workbook.html

Thanks for any help you can offer.

----------


## ChemistB

Trying to extract email addresses from gibberious.  I think this will require VBA.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...addresses.html

----------


## TMS

@ChemistB

OK, so far, I have these two extract formulae.

Domain name:

=MID(A1,FIND("@",A1),FIND(MID(A1,FIND(".",A1,FIND("@",A1)+1)+1,3),A1)-FIND("@",A1)+3)

and the data between the two "@" signs:

=MID(A1,FIND("@",A1),FIND("@",A1,FIND("@",A1)+1)-FIND("@",A1))


The end of the second extract formula has the user name ... but I have yet to work out how to pick that out.

Anyway, something to be going on with.  I have suggested the OP tests it on live data and see if it works consistently.


Regards

----------


## TMS

@ChemistB

This will get the name with some arbitrary junk on the beginning:

=CLEAN(SUBSTITUTE(MID(A1,FIND("@",A1),FIND("@",A1,FIND("@",A1)+1)-FIND("@",A1)),MID(A1,FIND("@",A1),FIND(MID(A1,FIND(".",A1,FIND("@",A1)+1)+1,3),A1)-FIND("@",A1)+3),""))

Still trying to determine if I can get just the name.

Regards

----------


## jwright650

^^^ TMS, that's a tough one. I think the OP should rethink the import method...LOL

----------


## TMS

@John: I did ask the OP where the data comes from, how it's exported and how it's imported.  So far, no comeback.  The format seems inconsistent too with some cells being much longer than others.

I was going for the intellectual challenge but now I'm getting bored. :-)

----------


## ChemistB

With the number and variety of extraneous characters, I can't see cleaning it up.  You're doing very well though.  LOL

----------


## TMS

@ChemistB: Close as I can get ...

... without code ... and even then I'm not sure what to do.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```



This will convert:




```

```






```

```




The problem remains of how to get rid of the dross before the email address.  As there's no consistency in content or length, it's going to be very difficult.  You can't just exclude non-alpha-numeric characters as because some of the leading rubbish *are* alpha-numeric characters.

Any thoughts?

Regards

----------


## tigeravatar

This is for thread Removing junk from cells and retaining email addresses:

I was unable to use a formula to get a good cleanup, so I went to VBA.  With a macro and a function, I was able to clean it up, but I'm not 100% sure that it will work for EVERY case (it worked for all of them in the example workbook, but if periods or "@" symbols appeared in specific places, it could case the macro to fail).

Notes about the macro:
-The macro calls a function I created titled IsLetter.  I couldn't find a built-in equivalent to IsNumeric for checking if a character is a-z, so I created a function to do so.  If somebody knows the equivalent built-in function, just post it so that the macro can be updated to be more efficient.
-The macro searches for the "@" symbol and then searches to the right for the first non-period character.  It puts that string (including the @) as the Domain
-It then searches to the left of the "@" symbol for the first non-period character.  It puts that string (excluding the @) as the Email
-The then outputs Email & Domain to give the cleaned up email address
-It does this for each item in Column A

Here's the macro and function:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```




Hope that helps,
~tigeravatar

----------


## jwright650

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...tch-error.html

HELP!.....Not sure how to use the SUMPRODUCT() in VBA in this situation.....maybe one of you can help the OP out here, then explain to me what you did...LOL

----------


## jwright650

Thanks for sending the help in that thread. Was guessing and not getting anywhere for the OP.

----------


## martindwilson

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...in-a-cell.html
op needs help with some code, i made a suggestion but now i'm drowning!   :EEK!:

----------


## Mordred

Hi all,

    I have no idea how to solve this person's problem but he/she may have been skipped over from you gurus because I told him/her to use code tags.  The Link

----------


## ChemistB

This one's going to take an array function and I can't wrap my head around it.  Also try to talk him/her into using multiple cells.   :Wink: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...le-values.html

----------


## ChemistB

Having a foggy day.   :Frown:  

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-w-istext.html

----------


## TMS

Could someone have a look at this thread, please?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...statement.html

I'm sure the required formulae shouldn't be that difficult, I'm just having trouble understanding the "rules"

Thanks

----------


## martindwilson

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-on-a-mac.html
any one use a mac? and can help here

----------


## Domski

Anyone with 2007 able to help this guy:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-2007...ml#post2520917

Dom

----------


## Marcol

Can someone see why the OPs' file in Post #14
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...rmat-date.html
is returning a #VALUE! error?

See my reply in Post #17.

This one has me completely beaten.

Slainte
Alistair

----------


## Marcol

Thanks romperstomper & teylyn for responding to my plea.

I must be more aware of regional settings in future, us Scots can be a bit insular at times!

----------


## romperstomper

Can anyone make any sense of this? I'm giving up since the OP ignored my request for a coherent explanation (at least I think he did).

----------


## NBVC

If anyone has input here... by all means...

----------


## TMS

Can anyone help with this ... just gone way out of my depth ;-)  

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...reference.html

Thanks

----------


## TMS

@tigeravatar, romperstomper, snb: thanks for picking this up.  Cheers

@romperstomper: yours was the solution I had in mind but didn't have the confidence to offer

@snb: could you explain (in the thread) how your approach works and if there are any dependencies.

Thanks again

----------


## broro183

howdy everyone,

I don't like leaving threads dangling, but I'm tempted at the moment, so if anyone wants to have a go at this one (http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...no-change.html) then go for it!

It may just need a set of new eyes & different wording. I could certainly have used a different wording in the thread...!   :Smilie: 

Thanks
Rob

----------


## JBeaucaire

I ran out of ideas on this thread, if anyone can offer some more insight:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post2523072

----------


## NBVC

Does anyone have any idea what is happening here:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-2007...functions.html

The OP says he/she can't create formulas that use ranges when dealing with 2 workbooks.... I don't think I have ever seen that before....

----------


## ChemistB

Looking for a VBA solution.  Should be simple but I've never worked with a case where the target trigger is a Clearcontents.   Thanks

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ive-count.html

----------


## Colin Legg

> Looking for a VBA solution. Should be simple but I've never worked with a case where the target trigger is a Clearcontents. Thanks



Clearing the contents will raise the worksheet's Change event - as will entering a number into a cell - so you can use the Worksheet_Change() event handler. Target will hold a reference to the range that was changed so, in this case, you want to check if Target holds a reference to any of the cells in A1:A10. Then, if you increment the value in A11 within the event handler, be sure to temporarily set Application.EnableEvents to False before doing so, otherwise the event handler will call itself.

I'll let you have a pop at it first.  :Smilie:

----------


## broro183

re post # 109,
RS & Snb, thanks for popping in to  http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...no-change.html :-)
It's now just a case of waiting to see if the OP is happy - fingers crossed!

Edit: Thanks to the Speedy Mod (Teylyn?) for moving post 109 into this thread :-)

Rob

----------


## day92

> howdy everyone,
> 
> I don't like leaving threads dangling, but I'm tempted at the moment, so if anyone wants to have a go at this one (http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...no-change.html) then go for it!
> 
> It may just need a set of new eyes & different wording. I could certainly have used a different wording in the thread...!  
> 
> Thanks
> Rob



I stopped looking at that one when the BOLD appeared.

----------


## day92

Can someone help with this one? Ive been trying to define a name range "mysheets" to include all worksheets but cant seem to get it to work.

I moved all the last names to the full list sheet and then tried to do a vlookup.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...olidation.html

Here is what I have so far.

----------


## NBVC

Your thread has a reply, day92

----------


## tigeravatar

day92,

The only way I could get a vlookup formula to work was by chaining iferrors:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


I couldn't get it to work with a named range either  :Frown:   So I used a macro and mapped it to a button instead.

~tigeravatar

----------


## day92

Tigeravatar - thanks for your assistance on that one, the vlookup works but the Macro is really slick. I would have never thought of that. I hope it resolves the OP issue. 

NBVC - thanks for moving the thread over and I apologize for the duplicate post.

----------


## alansidman

I am not even sure the ask on this is possible with Excel without some very complex VBA.  If you are up to the challenge, take a look at this request as it is way beyond my capabilities.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...rom-table.html

Thanks and have a great weekend.
Alan

----------


## day92

Alan, I took a stab at it. I think this is what he is looking for.

----------


## alansidman

We'll see.  Thanks.  

Alan

----------


## ChemistB

Working with Time, not my strong point.   :Wink: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...psed-time.html

----------


## TMS

Can anyone have a look at this thread, please:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-misc...port-page.html

I understand (now) what is required ... I just can't get my head round what would need to be done to make it happen.

Please can you cast yor eyes over it.

Regards

----------


## ChemistB

I think my VBA works but OP says it's not.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...fic-value.html

----------


## Colin Legg

Hi Chemist,

When you delete rows one at a time, you have to start at the bottom and work upwords. 

When a row is deleted, the rows underneath are shifted upwards. This means that, if you start at the top and work downwards, some rows can get missed in your loop. Starting at the bottom and working upwards negates this shift effect.

Deleting rows one at a time can be quite slow, because when each row is deleted the calculation tree has to be rebuilt. Setting calcs to manual won't make any difference to this, so it might be preferrable to delete them all in one go. This approach also works around the shifting rows problem mentioned earlier.

----------


## ChemistB

I thought I took that into consideration because I reset "i" everytime I deleted a row.  I don't know how I would delete them all at one go.  :-/  So much to learn. So much to learn.

----------


## TMS

@ChemistB: so, you've created a test workbook, populated it with some data, developed and tested some code ... and it doesn't do what the OP expects it to?  Why am I not surprised? ;-)

And still the OP has not shared with you what it needs to operate on??

----------


## TMS

@ChemistB: with the "for each cell in ..." construct, the cells will be deleted and moved up as they are processed from the top left cell.  By the time you get down to some of the lower rows/cells, the values you are looking for will have been moved up.

I set up some test data, cells A1 to S26, mainly filled with 5s but 20 0s and 14 1s.  Your code told me it deleted 52 cells but there were still some 0s and 1s left ;-)

----------


## Cutter

Anyone care to have a look at this thread:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-new-...s-of-data.html

It is a file to compare Greek electricity rates and provide potential customers with best package available from various providers based on customers' needs.  Although it is mostly in Greek there are some English translations but I'm not seeing what is being asked.

----------


## martindwilson

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ique-rows.html
i'm thick i think can any one see what op wants here?
and @cutter...grief!!!

----------


## ChemistB

Okay, I see where this person is going with this and I am not sure if it is possible.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...t-average.html

----------


## Cutter

Could someone with VBA expertise have a look at this thread

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...wo-sheets.html

----------


## Dave H9

Can anyone help the OP on this one -

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post2531589

I've heard of goal posts moving but this one moved the ball park  :EEK!: 

Thanks

Dave

----------


## abousetta

Hi,

Can anyone help brainstorming a solution to this problem? Its regading multiple users of a shared workbook. I thrown everything I can think of at it (including the kitchen sink) but to no avail.

Thanks.

abousetta

----------


## broro183

hi Abousetta,

I reckon that may be the actions should be reversed...

Rather than "throwing everything at it (including the kitchen sink)", perhaps you should try "throwing it at everything including the bin under the kitchen sink"!  :Wink: 

(I'm not sure about others but I've had some corruption problems with excel's shared workbooks & it has made me a little negative about the functionality.) 

Rob

----------


## Mordred

Hi all that venture here,

   I started with this person but I cannot finish because I don't know how to run code when 'OK" is selected from a message box.  See here.

----------


## tigeravatar

Can somebody with experience converting to PDF files take a look at this thread please?

I uploaded a sample workbook that has a working filterloop, but I don't really work with PDF files so I was unable to get the save as PDF part working.

~tigeravatar

----------


## zbor

Finally I got into the system, but can someone now write a macro for: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-general/776934-vb-code-or-excel-formula-help-for-unique-rows-3.html



Start from the last post, that's where I try to explain the process and formulas in the sheet are not base for solution, just for explanation...

Thx

----------


## zbor

Noone? (10)

----------


## abousetta

Thanks Rob. I am about to try and use Shared Workbooks in my everday work before I came across this thread and your post. It has made me think a million times (or more realistically forget about this) especially since all our computers already have Access installed on them. Now I just have to find enough time to learn how to work with Acess and I should be ready to go.

Thanks for intervening on this one.

abousetta

----------


## Marcol

Hi zbor



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Seems to fit the bill for the first column of results (165 rows/results), but I'm struggling to get my head round the rules in the second column.

I'm off for a beer or two.... :EEK!: ... :Smilie:  
It might just clear my head.

I'll look at it again if no one else beats me to it, using VBa if needs be... :EEK!:

----------


## zbor

Hi Marcol,

I'm affraid that approach might be wrong too... It is now 165 and that's correct but in some cases it might not work (I guess when both B or C columns are already used all of their unique values).

So VBA definitely needed:

Take A1. Is it unique? If not go to A2.
If yes, take B1. Is it unique? If not go to A2.
If yes, take C1. Is it unique? If not go to A2.
If yes print result in E1, F1, G1 (or somewhere).
Go to A2.

Do until A<>""

----------


## teylyn

I wouldn't have a clue how to even get started on this one ... http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-of-excel.html

Who's up to it?

----------


## TMS

Please can someone take a look at this thread:

Printing array in he worksheet from VBA - does not work

It appears to be a specific issue relating to, what seems to me, a generic problem of UDFs returning arrays of values.

Thanks

----------


## ChemistB

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-function.html

Thanks

----------


## jeffreybrown

Could I get a hand here...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...using-vba.html

...my limited VBA knowledge has been trumped...

Don't really understand why the second If statement (I removed it and it seemed to run fine) and also for some strange reason G8 seems to cause problems as it is replaced by a value I can't find...

----------


## alansidman

OP needs some help with Pivot Table Calculation.  I don't have a clue on this one.  Do you?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-2007...ml#post2538469

Thanks
Alan

----------


## MarvinP

Hey Alan,

I think I got this one. 

 In Pivot Tables you can pull the same column name to the summation box many times.  Then you can show the values as different formulas based on all kinds of different stuff.  
This is close to what I did http://excel-diva.blogspot.com/2010/...fferences.html 
Here is the list in 2010 and it is very easy to do.
http://office.microsoft.com/en-gb/ex...101821011.aspx

----------


## alansidman

@MarvinP
Thanks for jumping in.
Alan

----------


## NBVC

Here is one for anyone so inclined....... 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-work...reference.html

----------


## NBVC

One day I will attack these.. but this one involves Pivot Table and VBA and Greek... deadly combo....

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...selection.html

----------


## Mordred

Hi all, the code I have provide to this Link works for me but not the OP.  I think it must be compatability issues between my version (2003) and the OPs version (2010).  At any rate, I don't know what else to do with this.

----------


## broro183

hi everyone,

I'm off to bed now, but if anyone wants to help out in this thread (http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post2541028) we can hopefully get the OP sorted quicker. I think I may have originally seen it here in the Cavalry thread but I'm not sure.

Thanks
Rob

----------


## daddylonglegs

Poster here wants VBA to calculate working days between two dates/times (excluding weekends). I've suggested a formula that should give the correct result......

----------


## TMS

@DLL: I've created a function but the output is not quite right.

Please have a look at the thread and see if you can spot the (deliberate ;-) ) mistake (I wish).

----------


## jeffreybrown

Could I get a little help here.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...e-actions.html

I wrote a macro to create a summary sheet of all due dates by name, but what I can't seem to get is how to find a date within a span.  The date to search for is 7 days on both sides of today's date.

If I change all of the hightlighted dates to 6/12/2011 the macro runs fine, but again I need to look at a between range date.

I'm not quite finding/seeing how to look at the range.

Any thoughts and thank you very much?

----------


## TMS

@Jeff: VBA code provided.  No error checking so it might need tweaking but the basic code is there. See thread.  TMS

----------


## jeffreybrown

@TMS:  Thank you very much...this seems to be the right answer I hope the OP agree's.

----------


## jeffreybrown

Anybody have an idea how to fix up this chart?  Seems I can struggle through some charts, but evidently not this one.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-char...ock-chart.html

----------


## teylyn

Jeff, 

AFAIC, no can do. Posted comment.

----------


## snb

Feedback to the cavalry:

I gave some suggestions according to this urge

----------


## Mordred

Hi all,
   I've been working on a pagesetup.printarea for an OP and figured it out but on his/her last post he/she changed the criteria to print ranges from two sheets instead of one.  I've tried different ways to set the print area for printing and while I can set the print area, the print preview only shows on sheet's worth of data.  The Link  I think this might work if there was a "Print Sheet" with the appropriate data loaded into it based on his/her criteria but if the two ranges from two different sheets can be printed as one then I figured you gurus would know about it.



Edit:  I think I got this one afterall.

----------


## Mordred

Hi again, I need someone to look at this.  I solved his/her problem, at least his requirements work for me on both 2003 and 2010.  Either that or I am totally missing what he/she wants done.  What ever it is, I am spent on this one.

----------


## Whizbang

Would someone mind taking a look at this one:
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ary-macro.html

I helped the OP with the original issue, which was to improve an existing macro.  However, the macro is merely to clean up a copy/paste from a webpage, and the OP would like to replace the existing macro with one that draws the data directly from the webpage, if possible.  Webquery doesn't seem to work because the webpage is in javascript.  I know there is a way to query the web tables without Webquery using VBA, but I don't know how.

The OP mentions MS Forms 2.0 Library, but I really don't know what it is, who suggested it to him or why.

----------


## romperstomper

The Forms library is the one that contains userforms and forms controls as well as the DataObject which allows (limited) access to the clipboard. I suspect it's the latter that made it relevant to the OP.

----------


## zbor

Neead a macro here: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-2007...ext-field.html

that will strip out biggest number from mixed text (I belive that will solve thing out):

example: 530007 from

M.Venkateswarlu,Do.No:-37-7-26 ,Satya Nagar ,Opp 5Th Town Police Station,Visakhapatnam-530007....

(but number is not always at the end)

----------


## daddylonglegs

I'm not sure that taking the largest number will work because the OP says

"if customers send address with error zip of 7 digit then it should not show any result"

----------


## Mordred

Hi all, can you please check this thread out.  I fulfilled the first part of the OPs requirements but cannot figure out the additional requirements as posted in post #5 and 6.  Thank you.

----------


## Mordred

Hi all of you that are way smarter than me.  I've tried with this but I am running a different version than what his user profile states (me 2003, him 2007) and cannot open an .xlsm from work.  Find it here.  Thanks.

----------


## romperstomper

I've posted a small tweak to your code.

----------


## Domski

Anyone able to have a look at this?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...tain-cell.html

I've finished work and am out this evening.

Dom

----------


## TMS

can someone offer suggestions on this: protect only two columns


Thanks

----------


## Paul

TM.. I added a little info for the user, and provided a basic macro to build from if needed.

----------


## Mordred

Hi all,

    I've been having a hard time with the following code not producing duplicate entries: 


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


  I feel a little over my head with regards to having the code know if there has been a new entry made by the OP and thus copy the data.  As it is, the code will update the whole range - aRng everytime the code is run.  You can find the thread here.  Thanks so much!

EDIT: I have left out what I have tried so far to not allow duplicates but it doesn't work so why bother bombarding you all with useless code.

----------


## Mordred

Alrighty I am at another stumbling block with another person locate here I started this but now I cannot wrap my head around the logic side (mayhap I will be able to later but for now I am spent).  Please help if you can.  

Thanks!

----------


## jeffreybrown

Well this one has me stumped.

----------


## TMS

Edit: OK, you can stand down on this one.  Seems I should have had a little more confidence as the OP is happy with the solution.  Thanks, TMS


Can someone have a look at this for me please?

Extract Data from a URL stored in a Cell

I've put together a routine to get the source code and extract the header.

However, I'm not 100% confident as the output varies.  I'm guessing it's a timing problem and I've tried a few things to overcome it, the last being to navigate to the page twice.

I did try creating a new instance of IE and killing it for each cycle, but that didn't work ... though that's not to say it should be ruled out, it just didn't work with the version of code at the time.

You'll see the various attempts.

I'm probably missing something very basic but I just don't know what it is ;-(

Thanks, TMS

----------


## Mordred

Hi all, I have started to help someone to fix a recorded macro but am having troubles with using 


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


.  If someone could look at this I would appreciate it as it is now 2:22 am for me and I can no longer think :Confused: 

Thanks

----------


## davegugg

I can't replicate this guy's error, can anyone else?

----------


## martindwilson

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...on-sheets.html
needs a bit of code done!

----------


## Mordred

Hi, can someone help this person and his/her thread out?  Maybe my thinking cap is crooked today because I am not fully understanding him/her.

----------


## Huron

Please could someone help out with this one?  It's beyond my limited coding skills.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...lp-needed.html

----------


## zbor

Macro guru wanted... Married or alive...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...o-columns.html

----------


## tigeravatar

> Married or alive...



Hehe, I love that married is as good as dead

----------


## Marcol

@ Huron
Seem your OP is happy!
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...lp-needed.html

----------


## Mordred

Hi all, can someone look at this?  I have looked at the workbook and tried to understand the criteria but I just can't wrap my head around this.  I don't even know what questions to ask.

----------


## davegugg

> Hi all, can someone look at this?  I have looked at the workbook and tried to understand the criteria but I just can't wrap my head around this.  I don't even know what questions to ask.



I find it hard to get motivated to help someone when they are basically asking me to do the work for them.  I looked at that thread but moved on quickly without even looking at the attachment because there was no question asked, just "If you could finish my work for me that'd be great."  You're gutsy to take that on Mordred  :Wink:

----------


## Domski

I had a quick look and ran away too!

Dom

----------


## Mordred

> I find it hard to get motivated to help someone when they are basically asking me to do the work for them.  I looked at that thread but moved on quickly without even looking at the attachment because there was no question asked, just "If you could finish my work for me that'd be great."  You're gutsy to take that on Mordred



I tried because this person has been PM'ing me a fair bit to do so but I really haven't the slightest clue what his/her requirements are.  I don't mind doing some work for people but I need actual factuals to work with otherwise my little brain just doesn't comprehend!   :Smilie:

----------


## Mordred

> I had a quick look and ran away too!
> 
> Dom



That's funny Domski.  I'm thinking I might run and never look back!

----------


## Domski

I'm quite tempted to change my settings to Receive Private Messages only from Contacts and Moderators but haven't done it yet.

Dom

----------


## Mordred

I've never delved that deep into my settings to even know that I could do that!

----------


## martindwilson

hi all could someone help this chap?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ed-ranges.html
i believe vba is the way to go as data validation only likes a contiguous range

----------


## Marcol

Hi Martin
Re: Post #194
I've offered a non-VBa workabout, maybe it will help.

----------


## martindwilson

cheers mate

----------


## Mordred

Just in case no one looks in on this, I have no real idea what this person's code is doing so therefore I am passing on this.  Please help him/her and if you are so inclined, please either give a brief description of what the function is doing or PM me as I am curious.  Thanks a lot!

----------


## tigeravatar

All,

Here's the thread: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ion-macro.html

I'm not quite sure where the disconnect is for this user.  On all my tests, the code works as intended, but the user states that when he tries to run it, simply nothing happens.  Any help would be appreciated.

~tigeravatar

----------


## ChemistB

Tiger,
looks like you persevered and found out that the OP wasn't putting the code in the right module.   :Smilie:   I'm thinking you solved it.

----------


## tigeravatar

ChemistB,

I actually didn't think of that issue.  Credit goes to TMShucks for that  :Smilie:

----------


## Mordred

Alrighty all you guru's, please have a look at this thread.  The VLookup being use is acting strange and I don't know enough about VLookup to know why.  Thanks!

----------


## Mordred

Hi all, I've been trying to understand the user from here but am more confused by his answers to my questions and I was hoping that one of you wise gurus might understand his/her criteria.

Thanks!

----------


## Mordred

And another! This person wants to know about exact searches using Find.  I don't know the answer for him/her. Please help here!

----------


## martindwilson

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...and-sumif.html
frequency/if cant get my head around this help please anyone

----------


## ConneXionLost

No worries Martin, I got you.

----------


## martindwilson

nice one good solution.

----------


## ChemistB

Charting issue
I solved the OP's initial range issue but even when I delete columns with blanks in them, I cannot get the OP's x axis to chart from a value different from zero.  Thanks in advance.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...in-charts.html

----------


## teylyn

ChemistB, I added a suggestion.

----------


## ChemistB

Thanks  Teylyn!

----------


## Mordred

I have tried to help this person out at this link but for some reason, the workbook before save event is asking to save twice and I don't understand why.  Please help.

----------


## TMS

Please could someone have a look at this thread: Clear Cell After Messagebox 

I can't quite get my head around what is wanted/needed.

Thanks, TMS

----------


## ChemistB

This one will probably require VBA.  Otherwise, there's just a boatload of INDIRECTS that's going to slow their system down to a crawl.  

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...her-table.html

----------


## Mordred

If someone can help this fellar out I would appreciate it.  His/her requirements are confusing me and I think he/she is having a hard time (or I am dull today which is always a possibility) explaining the criteria.  At any rate, here is The Link

----------


## davegugg

I'd be very interested to see a worksheet function solution to this thread.  At first I though it was a simple index/match solution, but then I found out Match isn't case sensitive.  I can figure out how to test if the correct match is found, but I can't figure out how to find the other solution if the correct match is not found.

Obviously a VBA solution would be fairly simple, but can it be done with a worksheet function?

Edit:  Looks like NBVC got it just as I wrote this.

----------


## Marcol

I need a fresh mind with this one, I just can't figure out what the OP wants.
Conditional formatting with array formula?

----------


## jeffreybrown

Could I get a thought on this thread

The OP needs to ignore blanks when concatenating all cells between A1:A300 into cell A301

My suggestion is to remove all blanks and then return the results into B1.  Not sure if this will meet the OPs needs.

----------


## daddylonglegs

some VBA help here?

----------


## ChemistB

Need a VBA solution because Conditional Formatting and Number formatting not working too well.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-question.html

----------


## JBeaucaire

Here's one for you football draft fans...  HELP NEEDED HERE.

----------


## abousetta

Does anyone know how to create a userform that mimics the built-in Excel Find Dialog Box, but will allow the user to use Ctrl+A. If so, here is someone in need of help.

Thanks.

abousetta

----------


## jeffreybrown

Need some VBA help here...

The OP can use the UDF to concatenate the values which are seperated by a ;

Now he wants the colors to transfer also...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post2588035




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Mordred

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post2588052I almost feel like I am cutting in line now (because Jeff just posted not long ago).  Can someone look at this thread?  I looked at the uploaded workbook and I have decided that beer drinking this weekend is what my body and mind need so I won't be looking at that thread until at least Sunday.  At anyrate, I'm sure it would be appreciated.

----------


## jeffreybrown

Anybody have a thought here...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...functions.html

----------


## NBVC

Here is one that needs some VBA assistance to append rows from one sheet based on a condition, to another sheet that already has some hard-coded rows entered...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-new-...-copy-row.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

Not sure on this one here...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...e-results.html

----------


## NBVC

I offered a Formula solution here, but looks like the OP desires a macro instead... if anyone is interested.

----------


## zbor

Can you write UDF for this... I would also like to have it  :Smilie: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-2007...x-y-graph.html

----------


## JBeaucaire

I'm not a charting man, so any extra eyes on this would help the OP:  

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...a-complex.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

Can't wrap my brain around how to achieve this result in a formula...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-2007...-criteria.html

----------


## ChemistB

I'm just not sure what this guy is asking for.   :EEK!: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ata-table.html

----------


## Andrew-R

This one isn't really a call in the cavalry, but last week we had a guy asking for a single formula to return the highest number of consecutive rows in a column containing the value 2.  It's not worth me posting a link to his post, because he edited the original to delete the question and instead say he'd found the answer.

The thing is it's been bugging me ever since.

The example he gave only had 20 rows in, and for 20 rows the formula {=MATCH(TRUE,INDEX(ISERROR(SEARCH(REPT("1",{1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20}),SUM(IF(A1:A20=B1,10^ROW(A1:A20))))),0),0)-1} works just fine.

But it's bugging me because I know that formula isn't scalable.  I've scratched my head trying to think of a better solution with a single formula (obviously it's trivial with either a helper column or some VBA), but I can't think of one.

Can any of the cavalry out there put me out of my misery?

----------


## NBVC

Not too sure what you mean by scalable here, but something like this perhaps, is an alternative?

=MAX(FREQUENCY(IF(A1:A20=2,ROW(A1:A20)),IF(A1:A20<>2,ROW(A1:A20))))

CSE confirmed.

----------


## Andrew-R

My formula works by creating, effectively, an x digit long binary number, where x is the number of rows - so it wouldn't work for, say, a column with 1,000 rows in, because the number would exceed the largest number Excel will handle.

Your formula works brilliantly, though - thanks.  I've never used FREQUENCY before, so now I'm going to have to go and read up on it.

----------


## Blake 7

Could someone pls check to see if they could offer anything else to this. Cheers

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...le-lookup.html

----------


## MarvinP

My answer isn't good enough for
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post2598427 
Anyone interested in combining two sheets into one and showing the differences? 
BUT - it has be be in his special formatted way.

Thanks in advance - I'm done with it.

----------


## ChemistB

I think this one would require a UDF that extracts numbers within parentheses and sums them.  I'd like to see this result too.   :Wink: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ains-text.html

----------


## ChemistB

Thanks for all the help with that last post.  Lots of good input.

I need help simplifying this one.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...occurence.html
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Domski

Anyone able to pick this up?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ction-2-a.html

I'm up to my eyeballs at work at the moment and going away for the weekend so not going to be able to help him any further.

Dom

----------


## ConneXionLost

The goalpost shifted with this one:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-criteria.html

Any takers?

----------


## ChemistB

Not sure how to solve this one

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...e-vlookup.html

792592-generate-a-form-if-another-cell-has-a-specific-value-but-otherwise-use-vlookup

----------


## zbor

Macro needed:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-criteria.html

----------


## arlu1201

I would suggest that maybe we have a different icon for these kind of posts or maybe a different color background.  Also, these should be available in a different window so that people can have a look and reply.

----------


## Domski

Changes to the forum that the people who use it actually want! Oh look, that stone's bleeding...

Dom

----------


## Andrew-R

Can anybody help me out with this one, please?

It seems that the OP wants to return multiple values to the same cell.  I could do it in VBA, but I was wondering if there was a formula solution.

----------


## daddylonglegs

Given a large range and unlimited number of matches that would be virtually impossible to do with a formula, Andrew - it's possible to have one value returned per cell, otherwise VBA

----------


## Andrew-R

Yeah, that's what I thought, but I thought I'd ask in case snb wanted to slap me for not knowing how to use TRANSPOSE properly  :Smilie:

----------


## alansidman

Can't figure this one out.  I applied the round function to all items in the table and still comes up with differences in Column G.  What's the reason for this occurring if the Round function to two decimal places is used.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-work...-rounding.html

Alan

----------


## Domski

Anyone fancy picking this one up:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post2605439

Apparently it's not working.

Dom

----------


## Colin Legg

I've pointed out one error. Scanning down the code I think there will be more to follow...

----------


## TMS

@Dom/Colin

I might be missing something here, but this is a function not a subroutine (macro).

Could that have a bearing.

As a function, how is it being called?


Regards

----------


## Domski

Sorry but I've washed my hands of that one. Lost cause.

----------


## TMS

@Dom: some people would try the patience of a saint ;-)

----------


## zbor

I think VBA needed: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-together.html

----------


## ConneXionLost

Saint Domski  :Confused:  :EEK!:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mordred

Hi all, the following thread's formula is beyond my understanding regarding how to put it into code.

----------


## TMS

Could someone pick up on this, please:

Automation error 

The possibility has been posed that the problem might relate to a proxy server.  This is beyond my level of expertise.

Thanks

----------


## alansidman

OP at this thread is looking for an alternative that is Excel based only.  Are you able to help as I could only provide an Access solution.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...t-of-data.html

Alan

----------


## Marcol

Can anyone see what's required here?
Common finder
I'm totally mucking fuddled ...  :EEK!:

----------


## Andrew-R

Personally I think you did well to get two formula in there, Marcol.  I've read and re-read that thread and I can't make head nor tail of what he wants.

----------


## Marcol

Thanks Andrew, I thought I needed more beer so I rectified that situation, but still couldn't see OPs' logic! ...  :Frown: 
The last post attachment has now had 11 views and only one more reply which hasn't been answered. 
Guess I'll give it up as a lost cause. (Not the beer though.) 

Slainte
Alistair

----------


## TMS

Anyone got any thoughts on this?

Reset object number 


I've very quickly run out of ideas.

Regards

----------


## tigeravatar

Guys,

Can somebody take a look at this thread please?  I can get formulas to work, but cell L14 isn't entirely accurate and I'm not sure how to go about making it accurate.  Hopefully one of you can trump what I've done to get this actually solved.

----------


## JBeaucaire

*This OP at this thread* is apparently needing of a mix of form controls on the sheet and the sheet itself...  I tried to show what I believe is more efficient and easier to maintain method with no form objects, no dice. _(see post #5)_

Any support on my suggestions or tips on what the OP wants instead, I don't have the heart to acquiesce.  Thanks.

----------


## alansidman

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...tch-timer.html

This one is beyond me.  A challenge for those looking for one.

Alan

----------


## Andrew-R

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-the-cell.html

Anybody know anything about importing into Open Office?

----------


## jeffreybrown

It appears the OP here would like to filter as they type in a drop down list to narrow the search.

They have it setup right now with data validation which will not work in this method, but seems I have seen before where this could be done with a combobox but just not sure.

Any thoughts?

----------


## inayat

Hi All,

I had posted this thread andit has not been solved yet.  So I thought I may post it here so that you can have a look at it.  

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...criterias.html

Mods: I don't think that this is against the rules.  However, if you feel that I should not have posted here, please feel free to delete the post.

Cheers-
Inayat

----------


## teylyn

inayat, this thread is not intended to bump your own questions, but rather for finding assistance when somebody gets stuck *answering* a thread.

----------


## zbor

bebo021999 and me solved it now so we can close one eye  :Wink:

----------


## inayat

Hi Teylyn...

Will keep this in mind in future.  I had also written in my post that if mods believe that I should not have posted here, then they can delete my post.  The only reason I posted here was that I did not get any response for quite some time... And I guess the reason for this thread is that to get the solution to OP.

However, point taken and will refrain from posting my own question here in the future.

Cheers-
Inayat

----------


## JBeaucaire

I have no ideas on this one at all.

----------


## TMS

Can anyone throw any ideas at this, please:

Combining two formulas

I've had a tinker with it but I'm out of ideas ... and the combined formula is hellish long.

Thanks, TMS

----------


## Marcol

I'm way out of my depth with the formula here. 
Min and Max value if a line is compared against multiple criteria

Maybe the OP will be happy with Rylos' VBa, but a similar thread was solved by DLL with a formula.

Cheers,
Alistair.

----------


## Marcol

Thanks DLL, I tried and failed! ...  :Mad: 
I could see what had to be done with MMULT() just couldn't apply it.
Your reply in the thread really helps.
And hey I kind of hoped it would take you more than 10 mins to see the problem and solve it!

----------


## daddylonglegs

No problem, took me at least 15 minutes though...... :Cool: 

FWIW MMULT is a tricky function to get to know, but sometimes worth it.

----------


## NBVC

I think Domenic is arguably the king of MMULT (especially when combining with TRANSPOSE).  You should see some of the magic he can perform with that combo  :Smilie:   I still have trouble trying to piece those together from his solutions.  :Frown:

----------


## jeffreybrown

I believe this can be done in an array formula, but just can't seem to grasp it.

Any thoughts?

----------


## daddylonglegs

> I think Domenic is arguably the king of MMULT.....



Not even arguably.....definitely  :Smilie:

----------


## Marcol

The more I see of the "obscure" native functions in Excel the more I wonder why some members dedicated to VBa one liners bother.

Why use 17 lines of gobble-de-gook and press a few buttons when it can be done dynamically with one line and a three key confirmation? (75 characters including spaces and error handling, with the case in question)

Cheers guys I'll look for some of Domenics' posts.

----------


## daddylonglegs

> Why use 17 lines of gobble-de-gook and press a few buttons when it can be done dynamically with one line and a three key confirmation? (75 characters including spaces and error handling, with the case in question)



My feelings too!  :Smilie: 





> Cheers guys I'll look for some of Domenics' posts.



There aren't so many MMULT contributions here, although this is a good one if you have a few hours to spare

[Don't tell anybody I told you but you'll probably find more Domenic "pearls of wisdom" at Mr E*cel]

----------


## NBVC

I actually met Domenic in person a few months back.. We went for a coffee and chatted. He doesn't live too far from me.  :Smilie:

----------


## NBVC

I kinda' left this regular hanging on this thread:  http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-countifs.html

he is trying to fix his VBA countif.. if someone wants to have a go at it....

----------


## abousetta

This one is above my comfort level with Change events. I have tried to tweak it but no dice. Maybe someone can jump in and assist the OP. Thanks.

----------


## JBeaucaire

On *this thread* I've given the op a WS_CHANGE macro to do some updating, but they need the macro to trigger with data being updated by a DDE link, something I've never used, so no idea how to bridge the idea if the DDE updates are not capable of triggering a ws_change macro.

----------


## TMS

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Excel-105...-Real-time.htm

Seems a DDE "event" triggers the Worksheet calculate event.

Regards

----------


## zbor

A challenge: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-work...t-streaks.html

----------


## davegugg

I feel like there should be an easy answer for this, but it's not coming to me.  OP wants to sort by Mem Last Name, but all Mem# need to stay together.  Is VBA the only solution?

----------


## Kyle123

Anyone fancy a crack at this? I've run out of patience http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ng-arrays.html

----------


## ChemistB

I think this might be possible with a formula but more likely VBA.  It's an interesting poser.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-work-hrs.html

----------


## Steffen Thomsen

Can someone take over on this one?

how-to-replace-a-date-in-a-macro-module.html

----------


## arlu1201

I am stuck with this one - 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-with-vba.html

----------


## alansidman

I've given the OP a formula solution but it is based upon static dates.  My VBA skills are not up to giving him a dynamic solution.  Anyone here up to the challenge.  What I gave him works, but I think that there may be a cleaner solution in VBA

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-work...ml#post2635955

Attached is a spreadsheet that I developed it on, but did not give to the OP.  Just in case, so you don't have to re-create.

Alan

----------


## jeffreybrown

Kind of figured there was more to it...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-work...tinuously.html

Any thoughts?

----------


## TMS

@jeffrey:

suggested: =IF(SUMPRODUCT(--(B1:J1<>0),--(B1:J1<A1:I1))=0,"yes","no")

Regards

----------


## jeffreybrown

Anybody have Excel for Mac and could offer the correct solution for this?

----------


## arthurbr

Hi Guys
can anyone helpd with this thread http://www.excelforum.com/non-englis...e-donnees.html

OP would like his sheet to display automatically 8 rows by 5 cols then a 10 sec pause, then the next block 8*5 until all rows have been shown, then start anew.

----------


## TMS

@arthurbr: I have proposed a solution:

http://www.excelforum.com/2636899-post5.html / http://www.excelforum.com/2636902-post6.html

Regards, TMS

----------


## arthurbr

Thx TM, didn't know your French was that good !

----------


## TMS

@arthurbr: it's not ... I can do th basics but I need a lot of hints ... Google does that  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Regards

----------


## davegugg

Can someone please jump in here.  For some reason, I just can't put together what the guy is looking for.

----------


## TMS

@DaveGugg: I've had a look at the thread and the OP has posted a zip file with a workbook.  This has formulae, as requested, but no code anywhere in sight.

Just looking at the code excerpts in the thread, it doesn't actually look like a worksheet change event. It's not monitoring any cells so, every time a cell is changed it's going to loop through nearly 5000 rows.

I'm wondering if the OP has just called it a worksheet change macro because IT changes the sheet.

Sorry, think I'll hang back on this as I have nothing constructive to offer.

Regards, TMS

----------


## TMS

Please can someone have a look at this Numerical Sorting thread?

It's a lookup/ranking with duplicates. I've provided the simple INDEX/MATCH with the intention of going away and finding the solution that caters for the duplicates.  I know I have an example somewhere but it must be buried in the archives and I've wasted too much time looking for it.

Thanks, TMS

----------


## alansidman

I've maxxed out on this one.  Automation from an Excel perspective is probably what is needed with links between Excel and Access instead of imports/exports.  If you a have a solution, feel free to jump in here.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ess-query.html

----------


## martindwilson

cant get this to work
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...t-formula.html
is it doable without addin/code?

----------


## MarvinP

Hi,

Are there any Drag Racing Fans out there?

I get little credit for my suggestions on 
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...formating.html 
and someone else might be able to help.

----------


## martindwilson

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post2642790
i've made a pigs ear of this can anyone sort it pretty please

----------


## Whizbang

I am not sure why the formula stops working when the workbook is closed.


http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-question.html

----------


## Steffen Thomsen

Can someone with experience in excel 2003 have a look at this thread

----------


## davegugg

Any ideas here?:
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-text-box.html

----------


## NBVC

If I am not mistaken, I think this one requires a bit of VBA expertise... to filter a Pivot table based on a list of possibilities rather than just one...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post2647815

----------


## arthurbr

Can anyone help on this one (VBA) http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...selection.html

----------


## arlu1201

Need help with this - http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-criteria.html

----------


## snb

> Need help with this - http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-criteria.html



Not anymore.  :Wink:

----------


## arlu1201

U r great SNB....no one can beat u in this..

----------


## darkyam

I could use a hand with this one: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post2646106.  One of these days, I might even learn VBA myself.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MarvinP

Hey - 

Should I have told this OP that he needs Access instead of Excel?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...n-formula.html 

Any ideas on how to structure his data better so it is easy to subtract used parts from the total of his inventory?  Have you used an Excel Inventory Template that would handle this problem?

I'm feeling a little guilty for him not having success   :Frown:   I guess we can't help eveyone  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## darkyam

From reading his initial description, Marvin, I think yes, Access is a much better tool for this sort of thing.  The need to be able to undo a transaction or look at it line by line further strengthens that opinion.  The OP probably won't like hearing that, but any other way sounds like stitching something together after skimming all the posts and seeing the issues.

----------


## jeffreybrown

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post2649194

I have probably butchered this, but it seems to work.  I am using a function to return the numbers seperately from the letters and then running the formula's down the columns using this....




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


...The OP asked if it can be more dynamic so I'm using the activecell.column and then offsetting the columns from there.  The part I always have problems with is how to insert columns by the numbers instead of letters.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Instead of the above I would want to offset the columns to be added starting from the activecell.colunm.  In this case it would offset from column 1, so, column 2 and 3.

Hope this makes sense  :EEK!:

----------


## TMS

@Jeff: maybe:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```




Regards

----------


## Domski

Anyone fancy a challenge?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post2651240

Dom

----------


## TMS

@Dom: even if you had downloaded the attachment, I doubt it would have helped that much.

A lot to do, step by step, through the medium of the forum. Way too much work. Sorry.

I think RS nailed it ... pay a consultant.

Regards

----------


## Domski

I assumed that would be the case but thought it a bit unfair to write it off without someone at least looking at the attachment.

Dom

----------


## jeffreybrown

I've seem to run out of gas on this one

I could probably rearrange the sheet somehow, but maybe there is a smarter way.

Any thoughts?

----------


## tigeravatar

@jeffreybrown: I posted a reply, though now that I've written it up and tried to explain it, I probably went a little overboard >_<  Hopefully the OP finds it helpful...

----------


## darkyam

Tigeravatar, I've noticed you using offset in a couple posts.  Generally, it's better to avoid it when you can and opt for Index/Match instead.  In this last one, the named range could be =Table!$A$2:INDEX(Table!E:E,MATCH(99^99,E:E)) and your last formula could be =IF(OR($C$1="",C3=""),"",SUMIFS(Table!D:D,Table!A:A,$C$1,Table!B:B,$B3,Table!C:C,$C3)).  The main reason to avoid offset is because it is a volatile function, so it calculates with every change in the workbook rather than just changes that affect the cell the formula is in.  It may not be a big deal with a smaller sheet, but it can eat resources in a larger one.

----------


## darkyam

Confused about this one: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post2653162

I pull up the OP's workbook and it works just fine for me.  I can't replicate his issue on my computer.  Anyone else know what might be going on?

----------


## Mordred

Hi all, I was asked to delete this thread by the person that started it but it is not resolved and I have no idea.  Perhaps someone can solve this?

----------


## NBVC

If anyone can help on this one.. it's all yours:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...80#post2662580

I am getting a headache with it and it's almost time for me to say good-night.

----------


## JBeaucaire

This OP asked a followup Q in post #6 I have no experience with.  Any input would be appreciated.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...54#post2662154

----------


## NBVC

Here's another one for you VBA guys  :Smilie:  .. at least as I understand the problem, I think it needs VBA.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ific-date.html

----------


## Kyle123

Can anyone help here please?

I think the OP has Excel 2007 onwards and doesn't know how to make a macro enabled workbook, unfortunately - neither do I  :Wink: 

hehe: link might help -http://www.excelforum.com/excel-new-...addresses.html

----------


## arlu1201

Where is the link Kyle?  Anyways while saving the excel 2007 file, there will be one option available called "Macro enabled (xlsm). Just select that from the dropdown and save the file with a name.

----------


## abousetta

second option would be to save as a binary file (*.xlsb).

abousetta

----------


## romperstomper

Or .xls if you want backward compatibility.

----------


## abousetta

RS... I just thought of that and came back to post that same thought... Guess I wasn't fast enough  :Smilie:

----------


## ChemistB

I'm stumped.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ted-sheet.html

Thanks all.

----------


## Mordred

See here as this person wants to skip along ActiveX comboboxes after entering a value from the first combobox.  I misunderstood the situation and provided an example that works with a userform but not sheet side ActiveX comboboxes.

----------


## arlu1201

I need help with this one - http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-workbook.html.  Have drafted a code for the OP as well but its not solving the problem completely.  See the last post in the thread.  

Please help this person, whoever can.

----------


## arlu1201

Another one - convert excel sheets to PDF files...not sure how to get this done. http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-to-pdf-2.html

Thanks much

----------


## Mordred

This guy is looking for some serious help and I am lost to provide it  :Wink: .  See here.

----------


## abousetta

This one is above my abilities... the data is inconsistent and there are comma and semicolon delimiters. The data is really a mess and I don't know how to clean it up without some loss. I think he just has to get a really big cup of coffee and do it the old 'really hard' way

abousetta

----------


## Marcol

Could someone look at this please?
Date validation to give error when nothing is filled in
I thought it would be easy, but either I'm having a mental block, or it's not so straightforward.

Thanks

----------


## jeffreybrown

Would anybody have any suggestion's here?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-2007...-each-row.html

----------


## arlu1201

Need help with this one - 
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-workbook.html

----------


## TMS

@alu1201: several responses to the post (http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-workbook.html)


Regards, TMS

----------


## arlu1201

Great...i guess it was easier for others than i could handle it.  VBA is fine with me...but this index n match eats my head up.

Thanks for the help.

----------


## JBeaucaire

Can someone *take a look here* and offer ideas I'm not thinking of... or confirm my fears?

----------


## Whizbang

This one  needs some help.  He is almost there.  I just don't have much experience with charts.

----------


## arlu1201

Need help with this one - http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ta-shange.html 

Looks like more of a indirect - match - index solution.  It will take me a long time to get this working, as i dont have much experience with these formulae.

----------


## arlu1201

Need help with this one.  I have the overall idea how it can be done, but never worked on such logic to get the code working.
Can anyone help here - http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-in-excel.html
I will be glad to learn something from this as well.

----------


## grizzly6969

hay guys I,m drawing a blank 
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...d-vlookup.html

----------


## Domski

Anyone fancy a go at this?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...readsheet.html

I'm a bit busy at work at the moment.

Dom

----------


## TMS

Can anyone help with this, please?

Help with a VLookup and using formula in cell

I thought I was making progress but I am completely lost.


Thanks TMS

----------


## JapanDave

Can someone help me with this,
Run Macro from different Workbook

This is over my head and I don't know if it is even possible???

----------


## Domski

Shouldn't tax someone too much. I'm back on strike...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-subtract.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

I'm not seeing this one.  Anyone have some ideas...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...html?p=2692635

----------


## jeffreybrown

Must not be my day.  My brain has failed me here and surely not the only place.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...html?p=2692891

----------


## Mordred

Hi all, this thread shouldn't be a problem with summing times but for some reason it is.  I have 


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


 to do the dirty work but the sum is always 00:00:00 and I don't know why.  In his/her workbook I used a filter on his/her Account Code and then I was hoping that my code would do the rest but I am at a complete loss on this one.

----------


## tigeravatar

Mordred, its because the "numbers" in column B are text, not numbers.  You'll have to convert them to numbers first, and then your macro should work.

----------


## dangelor

Column B is text.

----------


## Mordred

I tried that and still get 00:00:00

----------


## pike

times are a challenge




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## pike

ops tested this one




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Mordred

That's genius pike but I am not referencing the filtered rows properly.  I realize it is because I am using


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


 but the beginning of this range is wrong.  What it needs to be is the filtered range start which could be any row depending on selection.  The total code that I have (with yours) is 


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


and yours


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

Use an array of type Double, populate that with the time values, then sum it.

----------


## snb

or ?



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## arlu1201

Need a lil help with this one - http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...17#post2693317 - I have created the code which will copy the specific rows to the "Action" tab.  However, now the user is asking for a specific validation with respect to the radio buttons.  If either Yes or No is selected, then the user HAS to put a score in the score field and then the copying should proceed.

I have never worked with radio buttons directly on an excel sheet (have used it in forms) so need a lil help here.  The number of rows can vary from sheet to sheet and so will the radio buttons on each page.  How do i check for each radio button?

----------


## Kyle123

Morning Arlette, I've replied in the thread, the easiest thing is just to check the value of the linked cell

----------


## Alf

Hi 

I have a problem with this thread http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ent-sheet.html

Tanks to jaslak the OPÂs problem is solved but I canÂt understand why the OPÂs results differ so much mine running my code.

We both use Excel 2007 and even if the OP lives in Mumbai and me in Scandinavia (my Excel 2007 is an English version by the way) I hardly think this is what causes the problem.

The code is quite simple. It first checks if there is sheets not named ÂINPUTÂ. If so sheet is deleted.

The ÂINPUTÂ sheet is then copied and renamed to create a template sheet as the layout and formatting on the ÂINPUTÂ sheet was a bit unusual. Data is also removed from template sheet.

Column E on ÂINPUTÂ sheet is copied and the names are trimmed (lots of trailing spaces in this data) and sorted unique (tanks Tom Ogilvy) on sheet ÂAnalyzeÂ.


The code then loops through all the unique names creating a sheet with that name, setting an autofiler in the ÂINPUTÂ sheet using the unique name as the filtering criteria and copies the filtered range to the created sheet.

Finally the code deletes the ÂAnalyzeÂ and ÂTemplÂ sheets and sorts all sheets added after ÂINPUTÂ sheet.

The file that the OP mailed back to me showed that data on the four sheets created was the same as on the ÂINPUTÂ sheet. So either no filtering was done or the wrong area was copied. 

At that time I used 


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


 for transferring data but even if this works well in Excel 2003 IÂve had some problems with it in Excel 2007 so I changed to 



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


that also runs without any problem on my PC but for the OP the same problem persist he tells me.

So gentlemen could anybody please solve this problem for me and tell my why this code does not seem to work outside Scandinavia.

Alf

----------


## tigeravatar

Hello all,

I created a UDF for this thread, and now user needs the same functionality but faster/more efficient.  I took a look at the links Marvin posted, but I can't seem to use the information provided there to get the UDF faster  :Frown:

----------


## JBeaucaire

I'm drawing a blank *on this thread*, and would be interested in knowing how to do this.

In a nutshell, how to construct the Array(Array(), Array(), Array()) syntax that Text To Columns Fixed Width uses by placing the array values into a table of cells, then feed that into a texttocolumns command at the *FieldInfo:=*...

----------


## pike

hi jb do you mean like



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## JBeaucaire

> hi jb do you mean like
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Please Login or Register  to view this content.
> ```




No.  That just transposes on array to another.  I'm trying to answer the OPs request to take a table of values



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


...And use those values that to construct a usable array to feed into the *FieldInfo:=* parameter of a TextToColumns command so that the strings in column A are parsed using those array values:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


...and have the TextToColumns command work.  The op has indicated that each time they run it, the number of values in the array R:S will be different because the column A values will be different

----------


## pike

maybe....


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## protonLeah

Does this one work?



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


I used sheet2 to hold the array data from the example.

----------


## JBeaucaire

@ProtonLeah, no, I tried something like that at first to no avail.  Should this discussion be going on in the other thread?

Note: I know how to do this with a looping code that splits the strings manually, this is purely intended to discover if the OP's original question can be answered... can an array be created by values in a table that is then fed into the FieldInfo variable to split column A strings.  I can't do it.

Here's my adjustment to your code to match the test:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## snb

I'd prefer:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


or



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


or if you want to specify the limits in VBA and not in a worksheet:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## jeffreybrown

I'm getting a little more comfortable with some formulas, but I don't know how to proceed from here...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...html?p=2700000

----------


## arlu1201

Need help with this one.  I have no experience with linking excel to non-office apps. 
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ease-help.html

----------


## NBVC

If anyone wants to take on a VBA question... here you go.... http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...016&viewfull=1

----------


## JBeaucaire

I have to admit I'm not grasping *what the OP is asking in this thread*.

----------


## JBeaucaire

Someone doing MSDOS text exporting, not really fluent in that.  Check here if you can help.

----------


## dangelor

Beyond my narrow experience. This one needs a chart expert...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...01#post2705501

----------


## jeffreybrown

I can't wrap my brain around what this OP wants...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...r-to-plot.html

----------


## arlu1201

This OP needs the row to be inserted wherever the user clicks.  The formulae from the previous row need to be inserted.  This is fine and i am comfy working with it.
But i get stuck when it comes to updating the sum formulae to include the new row.
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-2007...-formulas.html

----------


## zbor

Anybody have some idea for:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-work...44#post2709444

I've tried but always looped myself more than a file  :Smilie:

----------


## NBVC

I gave this guy a nifty solution... but he wants VBA instead..... anybody?  http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-criteria.html

----------


## Mordred

Can someone explain to me why a worksheet change event won't work if the the cells are updated(changed) via DDE link as per this thread (post 10)?  When I set up the workbook that I uploaded to the OP, I tested the Target range with one of the cells in that range as the following


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


 and when I changed around Sheet2's value, the worksheet change event ran properly.  Is there or was there validity to the other person's apprehension to using the worksheet change event?

EDIT:  Now it isn't working but it most definitely was.  Oh how I love the inconsistencies of Excel.

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

Formulas only trigger a change event when you initially enter them. The rest of the time they only raise a calculate event.

----------


## Mordred

That makes perfect sense.  Thanks.

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

I think with DDE you can use the OnData property of the worksheet, but the asker seems to have resolved it anyway using Calculate. If it's only a few cells you could also try linking activex controls to the cells and using their change events.

----------


## JBeaucaire

Anybody get what this guy is asking now:   http://www.excelforum.com/excel-work...35#post2712935

----------


## arlu1201

Need help with this thread - http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...p-of-text.html

The OP needs sorting to be done in the .txt file.  Can i open it in excel and work with it?  Or should it be done directly in the text file?  Am stuck.

----------


## NBVC

Another one who insists on a VBA solution rather than a Excel formula/feature based one.... 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...in-sheet1.html

----------


## tigeravatar

For some reason my macro seems to be converting dates to US format regardless of regional settings in this thread:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...html?p=2717645

----------


## Domski

Can someone pick this up please:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...01#post2717401

I'm out on the lash all weekend and will have forgotten my name by Monday let alone this  :Smilie: 

Darth Domski

----------


## TMS

@Dom: no dedication  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## abousetta

Anybody familiar with the vba syntax for combo boxes placed in worksheets want to help out the OP here? He's not asking much, but I can't get the syntax right.

----------


## arlu1201

Need help with this...http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...wo-sheets.html

Helped with the initial requests, but am lost with the additional requirements.

----------


## mikecox

[QUOTE=teylyn;2459308 (remember to post a link to the thread  :Smilie:  ).[/QUOTE] How would I do that?

----------


## mikecox

> (remember to post a link to the thread  ).



 How would I do that?

----------


## davesexcel

Easiest way,
Click on the address bar Ctrl & c
Ctrl & v to your msg

----------


## NBVC

Here is another VBA request... that I mistook for a formula solution request


http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...23#post2719323

----------


## JBeaucaire

I'm not that into Pivot Tables, this gent asked for more assistance on his prolonged issue:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ly-data-2.html

----------


## arlu1201

This user needs help in picking up a random cell from range B3:B20 in another sheet and then taking the offset value of that random cell and inputting it into the main sheet.  I am lost here. Please help.
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...her-sheet.html

----------


## ChemistB

Hi All,

Any one want to tackle a graphing problem?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...html?p=2719675

Thanks

----------


## NBVC

If anybody fancies coming up with a Regular Expression solutions.. here is one I think could use it....

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...66#post2722566

----------


## tigeravatar

Anybody got ideas for this one?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...html?p=2723954

----------


## darkyam

Tigeravatar, I'm a vba noob, but first thought is turning screenupdate to false.  Perhaps this is a question more experienced VBA programmers can answer, but instead of numerous calls to another database, might it be faster to copy the necessary section of data, post it in the current workbook, work from there, and then delete those pages when finished?  Just an idea.

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

> Anybody got ideas for this one?
> 
> http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...html?p=2723954



Following his last post, I can think of a couple of suggestions but none are printable...

----------


## zbor

Can someone check this: Need macro to enter values from a txt file:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-in-excel.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

Could anybody take a stab at explaining this?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...us-thread.html

----------


## davesexcel

Check this out
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...work-book.html

----------


## DGagnon

If anyone can assist, I think this a bit over my head

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...y-formula.html

----------


## arlu1201

Please help with this one - http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...n-another.html

----------


## ChemistB

Anyone have a macro for removing the apostrophe but keeping the result as text?  Tried text to column tricks but couldn't get it right.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ing-issue.html

----------


## TMS

@ChemistB:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```



Loop as required

Regards, TMS

----------


## DGagnon

anyone have experience with SMS via excel?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...excel-vba.html

----------


## arlu1201

Need help here : http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-is-found.html

----------


## darknation144

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ng-issues.html

I don't understand the guys problem with finding the right price any help?

----------


## DGagnon

I can't seem to work out a simple function for this, can someone else please have a look?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-2008...mula-help.html

----------


## arlu1201

Need help here - I might not have the time today to assist this person 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...cted-cell.html

----------


## DGagnon

I cant view the users file, and dont want to leave them stranded, could someone take a look at this?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...code-help.html

----------


## Cutter

I provided a formula solution for this OP based on a fairly simple data sample.  It turns out the sample was over-simplified and I think VBA is the only way to go.  Could someone with VBA skills have a look?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ader-name.html

----------


## protonLeah

Can someone please have a look at this one.  I've been too tired and fizzled out this week and I don't want to leave him hanging.
--------
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ut-macros.html
--------
Thanks...

----------


## ChemistB

Thought I had a solution but doesn't seem to be working the way I thought it would.  :/

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-adjusted.html

----------


## Domski

Anyone want to help this guy?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ain-value.html

I think I may have upset him at MrExcel.

Dom

----------


## arlu1201

Need help with this one - i do not have the expertise in this field 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...t-journal.html

----------


## DGagnon

Anyone have insite on using Step Into from the VBE?

OP is getting a different result than just running the code.
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-outright.html

----------


## tom1977

Hi 
If someone can help with this it will be great
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-a-string.html
create formula OP needs it is far over my skills

----------


## ChemistB

OP is asking for a VBA solution, moving data to a new tab and removing row from original tab.  Thanks in advance

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...asks-help.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

Could somebody offer a solution to this thread without having to use a helper column?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...html?p=2764127

I tried some combination of Iserror but couldn't get it to quite work right.  With the first macro I posted, it seemed to work, but I had such a small amount of test data I was just fooled into thinking it worked.  On a larger set on data I realized it wasn't quite right.

----------


## DGagnon

Probably an easy post, but i wont have time to get to it this weekend, and i dont want to leave the member stranded

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-workbook.html

----------


## davesexcel

Here is one, it became diluted, but help is still required.
The real question is how to be sure that 2 listbox selections are consecutive.
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-selected.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

Could I get a hand on a formula solution here...?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-2007...ple-cells.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

Would somebody be able to point me in the right direction here.

The OP wants to sort different ranges and I have posted some follow-up questions (at least in my own mind need clarifying).

I'm struggling with how to find the break between the non-contiguous cells.  With the code below, the established range is A8:P32, but what can I adjust to have the range defined as A8:P17 since A17 is the last contiguous cell and then the data starts up again in A20?




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## tigeravatar

jeffreybrown,

Something like this should do the trick:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## tom1977

Hi Formula Masters if You are still here  :Smilie:  help this guy 
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-2007...e-infront.html
thx

----------


## ChemistB

Need some Graphing help here.  Couldn't combine multiple pivot table results onto 1 chart and when I tried to make Tables with SumIf's the charts looked bad also.   :Frown: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...t-weekday.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

Anybody see any other solution here...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...t-picture.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

Just a word of advice here please.

Helping a user with a macro to change any sheet in the workbook.

After testing, this macro works on individual sheets, but my question, do I need to use the ByVal Sh As Object?

User enter dollar amount in G4 and then a date in I4
Searches column B for a match to the date entered in I4
Once a match is found, places the value from G4 in same row as date (column B) in column C
If no dollar amount in G4, data validtion in I4 is removed along with the cell being locked

Again, after testing all works well with each indivdual sheet, but do I need to use the ByVal Sh As Object?


Thanks...




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## shg

Other than the argument names, you can't change the event signature at all, Jeffrey.

----------


## TMS

Using the Workbook_SheetChange means that the change code will be actioned for any change on any sheet.  The only reason I can think of for needing/using the Sh variable is if you want to specifically include or exclude a sheet or group of sheets from the event code.

Regards, TMS

----------


## jeffreybrown

Okay thanks to both of you.

----------


## arlu1201

Need help with this one - http://www.excelforum.com/excel-2007...nt-colour.html

----------


## mrice

I've submitted a response - maybe it will help.

----------


## arlu1201

Thank u Martin...

----------


## JosephP

> After testing, this macro works on individual sheets, but my question, do I need to use the ByVal Sh As Object?



yes, you should ideally use it instead of having unqualified range references. and use it instead of target.parent ;-)

----------


## icestationzbra

the latest requirement on this one is above my pay-grade:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...tain-time.html

please help...

----------


## martindwilson

volatile sheet names in vba anyone?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-2007...ion-below.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

Anybody want to offer some thoughts here?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...utofilter.html

----------


## alansidman

So this one is a bit (actually a major bump) above my expertise in Excel.  I don't have a clue as to how to answer.  Perhaps one of you can join in this thread and give the OP a solution.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-out-list.html

Alan

----------


## arlu1201

The OP brought up several threads that have not been answered yet, despite repeated bumps.  Anyone can assist here?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...df-button.html
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...two-cells.html
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-workbook.html

----------


## Andy Pope

Really ?????

This one for example, http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-workbook.html
You want posters to chase up a thread that is +4months dead, Last post date was 12-23-2011, with a comment in the last post of "I urgently need this to work".

----------


## arlu1201

I agree Andy.

Actually, i pulled up the OP for a duplicate thread.  Thats when he/she PMd me saying he hasnt been receiving replies though bumping the posts several times, hence he/she created a duplicate thread.

The OP just PMd again stating that the link you provided has been solved.  But the other 2 havent.

----------


## swordswinger710

Thank you, arlu1201.

The one I am most desperate for is this one:
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...df-button.html

If anyone could assist, I'd be more than grateful.  :Smilie:

----------


## arlu1201

Need help with PDFs - http://www.excelforum.com/excel-misc...rom-excel.html

----------


## arlu1201

Need help with this one.  Somehow managed to understand the requirements from the user http://www.excelforum.com/excel-misc...l-sheet-2.html

Anyone worked on such allocation queries?

----------


## martindwilson

code needed here
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...onversion.html
basically its import one or more text type files into excel through automation. but op hasn't said exactly what yet!

----------


## NBVC

I left this guy hanging.... http://www.excelforum.com/excel-2007...ell-popup.html

I think he needs VBA to do what I think he is asking for... as the formula I gave was not what he was looking for....

----------


## NBVC

Can anyone with access to Excel 2010 check this thread to confirm what the OP is saying is happening?  In 2007, there doesn't seem to be the issue....

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...in-a-cell.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

If a moderator is available, these two threads can be merged...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-easy-but.html

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-accounts.html

----------


## Paul

Already closed the first thread since there were no replies with solutions.  User can continue in the newer (properly titled) thread.

Thanks!

----------


## jeffreybrown

Thanks Paul

----------


## JBeaucaire

Need some new eyes for a formula:  http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-weekends.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

I am out of energy here, but not from a lack of asking/trying.  Anybody want to offer some thoughts?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...f-options.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

I thought I was getting a better grasp on charts, but this one is proving to be more...

I am comfortable with using the secondary axis, but with this chart, the grouping seems to cause a little dilema I can't overcome.

I'll attach what I have done so far (working tab) by splitting the weeks out into there respective colors (below 95%, 95% - 99%, and above 100&) and matching the output of Filler Eff Graph 1.

Any thoughts?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...is-values.html

----------


## Mordred

Can someone help with this as it has to do with dashboards and that's not really my thing.  Thanks!

----------


## tigeravatar

Guh, working with dates seems to be my nemesis >_<
Can anybody lend a helping hand for finishing touches here please?

----------


## icestationzbra

can someone please help with this?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...h-vlookup.html

----------


## tigeravatar

are you sure that's the right link? it goes to a thread where you haven't posted and Bonny seems to be doing fine there until she got saddled with some work, and the OP stated it was fine and he seems to be in no hurry

----------


## Cutter

Are you sure that's the right link???

----------


## icestationzbra

@ta/@cutter: it is the right link - i guess that i had not refreshed my browser page for the entire time that i was attempting to solve the issue (which was a very long time), so i did not come to know of any other follow-up.

----------


## Fish10800

Can someone please help with this ( I believe it is a simple soultion)

Post has to do with chart widths

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...etup-help.html

----------


## Cutter

This OP is looking for associated values returned from 2 sheets and possibly multiple occurrences of searched values on each sheet.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-work...onditions.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

One of you formula guru's have a solution here...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...attribute.html

----------


## dangelor

Anyone up on server file use in VBA? Beyond my ken.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-new-...54#post2795954

Thanks,
Rich

----------


## NBVC

VBA to hide columns based on condition.... 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...15#post2798015

----------


## jeffreybrown

I can't seem to find the right mix here.

I need to cut the range and then pastespecial as values to a different sheet.

The only way I can think to do it is like this, but I know I am missing something or I should say, if the range has a format it would transfer the format but the OP wants values.

Any thoughts?




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ble-sheet.html

----------


## arlu1201

Need help with this one....literally going bonkers !!!

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...d-mails-2.html

----------


## FDibbins

any suggestions on this 1 please?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-2007...html?p=2797272

----------


## jeffreybrown

Any idea how to make something out of this?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-work...early-one.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

Anybody have any thoughts why this might be happening to this OP?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-2007...el-2007-a.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

Anybody up for this...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-2007...arget-sum.html

----------


## arlu1201

I am not sure if i have posted this already.  But can anybody help with this one - http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-series-3.html

----------


## Mordred

Perhaps someone will know better than me regarding this.

----------


## arlu1201

Need a lil help here - http://www.excelforum.com/excel-misc...the-sheet.html

----------


## Sren Larsen

I'm pretty busy at work and I think this guy could use some help before I get the chance to get around to it (Received a PM to get my attention). Also, i kinda let the guy hanging on the post he is linking to in his new post, so if any of you have the time:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-2007...22#post2805622

I don't think it's overly complicated...

----------


## Cutter

This OP is looking for some help to tweak a UDF:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...rom-value.html

----------


## tigeravatar

Can anybody help on this thread? I'm not even sure it's possible to do what the user is requesting.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...html?p=2806986

----------


## tom1977

Could someone check what is the problem here:
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ate-range.html

----------


## swordswinger710

I'd really appreciate any suggestions to my question here.  :Smilie:

----------


## martindwilson

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...et-update.html  i have no idea how this workbook was created it has custom toolbar and i cant get the worksheet menu bar back to play with it ,any insight from code person appreciated

----------


## martindwilson

yet another one this csv has missing columns and i cant see a way to get it to line up(probably could do a load of functions but it would take forever to complete
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-work...tted-file.html thanx

----------


## Marcol

Re post #493
*WARNING: Don't open the attachment in this thread** http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...et-update.html  Post #1 unless you want to reset all of your Excel defaults after you've helped!*

----------


## TMS

@Martin/Marcol: re: post #493 - the OP rather cleverly hides the Workbook_Open and Workbook_Close event handlers way down the Workbook Class Module. So, if you double click to open it, it appears empty ... but it isn't.


Regards, TMS

----------


## martindwilson

sneaky that!

----------


## martindwilson

anyone at all for #494 ?guy is still waiting hopefully

----------


## jeffreybrown

Anybody have some ideas here?

----------


## NBVC

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-work...16#post2811616

----------


## jeffreybrown

I'm struggling to understand what the user wants here

----------


## Mordred

This goes beyond my knowledge and/or I don't quite get the OPs requirements.

----------


## vandan_tanna

#502: I tried unsuccessfully. 

Anybody else want to try?

----------


## Russell Dawson

Can anybody help with this VBA conditional formatting problem

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...40#post2813940

Thanks

----------


## martindwilson

another vb cf required here anyone?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...formating.html

----------


## TMS

Anyone have any thoughts on this one please: Text Boxes and Pictures will not print - Tried lots of things to no avail!!!


He's right, they don't show up and I can't see any obvious reason ... text box, images, etc ... I've probably checked the same things the OP has and I can't see the problem(s).

Thanks, TMS

----------


## jeffreybrown

Does anybody have some thoughts to offer on this for the OP...

Not my thread but I was watching it...

----------


## Mordred

I don't know if the worksheet change event target = target value is what that op was looking for Jeff but it seems reasonable doesn't it if all the op wants is the value?

----------


## jeffreybrown

Hi Mordred and thanks for the look,

I saw it as they did not want the format carried over from wherever they copied from as not not mess up the format already in place.

----------


## Russell Dawson

Can anybody help here please.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...41#post2817841

I’m not sure whether I am understanding correctly and whether there is a solution but I and the OP would welcome any input/suggestions.

Thanks

----------


## arlu1201

Need help here - http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...openxml-2.html

I have not used openxml before and excel crashed each time i tried to move/copy the sheet.

----------


## TMS

Could someone with Pivot Table expertise have a look at this please: Object Required Error

Thanks, TMS

----------


## TMS

And any insight into this one.  I'm guessing it is something to do with the user's set up because the (single line) code works fine for me.

Problem with MACRO rounding of my values


Thanks TMS


Edit: JosephP offered the solution for this - use Value2 rather than Value.  



> value2 treats all numeric data as doubles. works the same as value for anything but dates and currencies

----------


## arlu1201

Can anyone help with this one?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...long-list.html

----------


## NBVC

I am not sure if I am understanding the concept correctly here, but I am not sure what to recommend but a UDF Evaluation function of some sort.

If anyone has any inclination to help out the OP here.... http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...e-options.html

----------


## NBVC

I was PM'd for help from OP on this thread: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...combo-box.html

but it involves comboboxes and vba, which as you all know, is not my forte.

Anyway, the OP has 4 combo boxes based on 4 lists.

He/she wants to be able to select an item from any one of these comboboxes, randomly and have the defaults of the other boxes automatically appear with the items from the lists in the same rows as the selected random combobox.

Any help to OP would be appreciated.

----------


## jeffreybrown

I simply can't follow this one...

Anybody want a go...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...xcel-file.html

----------


## ChemistB

Looks like a VBA solution is needed here.  

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...h-problem.html
over my head.   :Smilie:

----------


## TMS

@ChemistB: says in the first post - no macros.

----------


## jeffreybrown

This one requires a mix with Subtotal I believe...!

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ain-cells.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

I simply do not see it here

Any takers?

----------


## Sren Larsen

Anyone up for a macro to  dynamically change the number of series in a bar chart? It's way out of my comfort zone:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-2007...f-formula.html

----------


## arlu1201

I got a PM from the OP stating that its been a week but not a single reply to this thread http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ring-rows.html.

He/she needed help on it but i am not well-versed with linking Outlook to Excel.  Still have to learn that bit.

Can anyone please assist?

----------


## Russell Dawson

Is anyone able to help here.  Matching a range of dates which are in no particular order and alerting to overlaps.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...87#post2834887

----------


## jeffreybrown

The OP did not care as much for the UDF Hasseb A offered, he would rather a staight formula.

Anybody have a solution or thought for this?

----------


## jeffreybrown

Anybody have a formula solution for this last bit?

I think I solved the other pieces for the OP, just not this last part...

http://www.excelforum.com/hello-intr...-everyone.html

----------


## TMS

Hi Jeff. I suspect the thread shown is not the one you thought it was.

Regards, TMS

----------


## arlu1201

> I got a PM from the OP stating that its been a week but not a single reply to this thread http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ring-rows.html.
> 
> He/she needed help on it but i am not well-versed with linking Outlook to Excel.  Still have to learn that bit.
> 
> Can anyone please assist?



Any takers here?  The OP has not received any reply yet.

----------


## daddylonglegs

> Hi Jeff. I suspect the thread shown is not the one you thought it was.



Agreed, presumably this one

----------


## jeffreybrown

@TMS, yes you are right, wrong thread (I knew I was tired last night)

@DLL, you are right, that is the one.

----------


## jeffreybrown

Leith provided Worksheet.SetLinkOnData as a possibility to solve this OPs query, but outside of this I do not have any other ideas.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...html?p=2836482

Anybody have a thought to offer?

----------


## JBeaucaire

Not sure I can connect fully with OP in this thread, if anyone wants to take over... thanks.

----------


## jeffreybrown

I can't think of the right solution here.

I'm thinking maybe a fequency formula in column E and then that could be summed up in the pivot table, but not sure.  I can't see it  :Confused: 

Any assistance is greatly appreciated  :Smilie:

----------


## KSSLR

Can somebody please help this person out?  http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...92#post2838492

It's pretty basic Excel 2003 code.  They're looking to be able to click on a cell in Sheets(1), resulting in a message box that references specific cell values for Sheets(2).  "Box that shows up" = Message Box.  "Details" = Cell Values from Sheets(2) OP wants referenced in the message box.

Here's the basic syntax for message-box-on-cell-selection-2003 macro:  

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthr...electionChange

http://www.ozgrid.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50875

----------


## tigeravatar

Any formula masters got an idea for this one?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...html?p=2841761

----------


## abousetta

Can two drop-down menus be linked without vba? http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...e-of-data.html

----------


## MarvinP

Check out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLRrYPsxGa4

----------


## abousetta

Thanks MP. The video shows how to use data validation to create the drop-down lists. The OP already have objects in place that they want to populate. I can't seem to be able to do this without vba.

----------


## Russell Dawson

VBA request - anybody?  Seems like I got the wrong idea.  OP was after 



> I was hoping for was a nifty bit of code



http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...27#post2843027

Cheers

----------


## tigeravatar

I don't have a mac and am not sure what is causing the error the user is getting in this thread:
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...html?p=2844175

Any input would be appreciated

----------


## abousetta

Anyone with a good command of complex formulas why try this one (http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...85#post2844085). The OP wants a formula to randomize 35 students to 7 classes with each student taking all 7 classes and no more than 5 students per class.

Thanks.

----------


## martindwilson

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-2007...file-help.html 
needs a bit of code

----------


## FortySixAndTwo

This thread is confusing to me.  Please help as I am somewhat deterred by his/her lack of explanation and confusing code.

----------


## abousetta

I am not going to be able to followup on this thread. It's not difficult but I just realized I have overdue deadlines I have to attend to. Could someone assist the OP with the vba coding.

----------


## jeffreybrown

Somebody want to take a crack at a formula here...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-2007...ng-points.html

----------


## Russell Dawson

Can someone help here please.  

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...44#post2847244

----------


## jeffreybrown

I'm probably completely missing what the OP wants...

Any thoughts?

----------


## Sren Larsen

I got into this thread since there seemed no need for a VB solution. After further inquieries it now seems that there is. Can anyone take over?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ing-dates.html

----------


## ChemistB

This one's over my head.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ill-color.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

I'm tapped out and have exceeded my capabilities on this one...

----------


## vandan_tanna

I am not sure why OP is getting this error. Can anybody else help?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ok-button.html

----------


## TMS

Can anyone answer a INDIRECT.EXT question

Thanks, TMS

----------


## TMS

@Jerry/Andy: thanks guys. Much appreciated ... right idea, no follow through (on my part)   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kyle123

I don't know where to start with this one  :Wink: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-2007...tor-chart.html

Who fancies it?

----------


## vlady

Can't pull string here, can anyone help. thanks for the time...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...condition.html

----------


## martindwilson

this has given me a head ache,anyone any ideas
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-of-cells.html

----------


## JBeaucaire

An OP is trying to use one of my old macros in this thread:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...me-to-run.html


.... and reporting it takes upwards of 9 minutes to process and create the sheets.  I don't understand this, and he's not the first person to ask me about the particular issue.  Another OP (can't remember the thread) had the same issue, it worked, but remarkably slow for only needed to process 8-10 loops.   Anyone have any insights as to why the copy/create sheets/wbs is causing Excel lag?

----------


## martindwilson

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-criteria.html
not at all what i thought! any ideas anyone

----------


## MarvinP

Hi,  I've never seen this behavior before...
on    http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...are-blank.html 
the attachment of "US Employee Tme - Expenses Allowances.."  that was attached by the OP.

In Cell A35 of the Template Sheet.  
It has the formula of : 
=COUNTA(A3:A133)-COUNTA(A4)-COUNTA(A38)-COUNTA(A76) 
But the cell has text in it of 
"Employees to be paid: 127"

How does this cell get words in front of a number??  :EEK!:   :Confused:   Where does this text come from????  :Confused:

----------


## shg

Look at the number format, which could more simply be "Employees to be paid:" 0

----------


## MarvinP

You are absolutely correct.  I guess this is one more thing I didn't know about Excel.  In his Custom Format there all all the slashes in the format.  I need to study that a bit to see why.

----------


## shg

Because those letters have specific formatting significance (like m and d in date formats), and the backslash escapes that significance.

That's why the quoted string is simpler.

----------


## Mordred

Hi all, this thread is beyond my capabilities.

----------


## Mordred

Thanks MarvinP

----------


## MarvinP

Easy Peasy - It might just lead to the OP wanting a class in VBA from us. :EEK!:   :EEK!:  

I hope my answer was enough to set them on the right track.

----------


## arlu1201

A formula solution required here - 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-workbook.html

----------


## TMS

@Arlette; you jest :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## arlu1201

TMS - formulae is not a piece of cake for me, so sent it over to the experts....

----------


## TMS

@Arlette: that wasn't the point.  I wasn't having a go at you ... I think the OP's requirement is unrealistic.  Several sheets, all different structures, different columns to copy ...

I'm sure it is doable, isn't everything, but, in this instance, a VBA solution would seem the best way.

If I were going to do this, and I'm not, I think I'd set up a control sheet listing the sheets and which column(s) need copying and then I'd loop through the list.  But that's just my thoughts.  It's one thing to copy several sheets where the layout is the same and another with a "random" setup.

Regards, TMS

----------


## arlu1201

I was going to work out something for the OP thru VBA but (s)he said they do not want a vba solution.  So i sent it over here.

Yeah i agree its unrealistic...

----------


## martindwilson

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-new-...-go-wrong.html
gave a macro but it apparently needs tweaking
come on people i know there are some vba'ers there that this is right up yourstreet

----------


## Haseeb A

Hello Smart peoples,

OP need VBA for 'comma separated list for unique entries' & wrap them every nth word.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...e-entires.html

----------


## Mordred

Hi yous!  Can someone assist me here?

----------


## Mordred

I've tried to replicate the crashes from this OP's thread from my work pc but I am not having issues.  Anyone else care to have a go at this?

----------


## Haseeb A

VBA Concatenate based on rank

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...-and-rank.html

----------


## grizzly6969

need some help with this 
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...3-colours.html

----------


## TMS

Can anyone help with this, please?

Need VB Code to Extract email address from File name and email the file

Although posted in the Excel programming / VBA / Macros sub-forum, the OP actually wants/needs a VBS (Visual Basic Script) routine to process and email files in a folder.  Beyond my limited VBS skills.


Thanks, TMS

----------


## Fotis1991

Can anyone help with this, please?

I am not able to understand what our new member, asking for.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-for-help.html

----------


## MarvinP

Hi guru's with a nack for Array Formulas.

in http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...html?p=2877251 

this OP runs an archery tournament with lots of records to filter.  An archer shoots a score and gets an award or classification based on how many points they shoot.  This OP wants to filter the records and then do a vlookup using the TRUE option to give the classification directly from the table.  

I'm imagining an array formula that has a VLookup in front to return the classification.  He doesn't like any of my answers and has changed the problem on me.  I give up.

----------


## tigeravatar

Can anybody confirm or deny what I've posited in my last post in this thread?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...gger-file.html

If what I've stated isn't true, and you can use the auto_open event in the personal workbook to affect the opening of another workbook, I'd be very interested to learn how.  But nothing I've tested is working  :Frown:

----------


## JosephP

auto_open is like workbook_open in so far as it is only triggered by the opening of the container workbook. I reckon your op wants an application level event handler

----------


## ChemistB

Not sure this can be (or should be?) done.  I can't figure out how to do save this file as the OP wants.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...placement.html

----------


## Mordred

I created a hide rows procedure that works for me but not the OP.  See here and please help if you can.

----------


## Kyle123

Anyone fancy a challenge? I've posted a workable solution to the question here: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...19#post2881519 but it involves automating ie which I don't like as it's slow. 

Normally I would post the data directly to the site with a querytable, the XMLHTTP object or the WinHTTPObject. However the form is set up for multipart/form-data encoding which rules out the querytable (as far as I am aware). Once the data is posted the location is changed in the returned header, so whilst I can post successfully with the XML object won't follow the re-direct (I can see the re-direct is triggered using fiddlr and is directed to the right page) and I can't get the location setting from the returned header. I'd normally get around this using the WinHTTP request, however, it rather annoyingly appends a content-type: utf-8 property to the end of the content-type which is forcing the website to error so the POST is unsuccessful.

Since I've now given up on this, I'd be interested to see if anyone can return the results without automating ie.  :Smilie:

----------


## arlu1201

I am not able to make out a word of what this person is explaining - please try your luck - 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...to-folder.html

----------


## FDibbins

can anyone help with this, its a real doozy (well at lest, i think so)

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...html?p=2882619

----------


## JBeaucaire

Here's an odd one.  I've given a standard FIND() macro to an OP here:  http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-a-folder.html

I warned him to be sure to always include the Lookin and LookAt parameters to make sure they are always set correctly, and he is reporting that doing that actually makes the macro behave erratically on his computer, the opposite of what one would normally observe.  Normally leaving them out *could* lead to erratic results.

Anyway, any feedback/new ideas are welcomed.

----------


## john55

Hello!

The OP asks if is possible to have disabled copy/paste, I suggested a link to a theread solved by Andy but the OP wants for a specific sheet. 
Does anybody know if is possible?
Here is the story! Thank you!

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...d-buttons.html

----------


## FDibbins

please check out this thread and see if any1 can open the OP's file.  i have tried 3 times and it just crashes my excel....

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...html?p=2890016

----------


## abousetta

It opened fine on my computer. Then... I allowed to try and update the links and it hanged for about a minute (no cpu activity or internet activity) until it gave up and gave the error message that it can't update the links.

----------


## FDibbins

yes, thats the same problem i got, something about unrecoverable errors, and it seemed to open another workbook that was just a white "sheet", no cells or anything

----------


## abousetta

I didn't get any errors like that and no other workbook opened... it just gave up trying to connect to the other workbook(s)

----------


## JBeaucaire

I just worked on the original workbook with links disabled, that seemed to get around the problem.

----------


## JBeaucaire

The macro I wrote the OP in this thread is reported to not be updating the sheets.

I'd appreciate firstly if anyone can spot anything in my macro that might not be correct.  If not, then I'm sure a macro of yours... but I can't see anything wrong with the current macro using the sheet layout from post #2.

----------


## FDibbins

can any VBA guru;s help with this?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-dde-link.html

----------


## vandan_tanna

I am confused by requirements for formula #2. Can anybody else help?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...selection.html

----------


## ChemistB

OP wants VBA solution as it is part of a bigger project.   Thanks

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ate-sheet.html

----------


## icestationzbra

cannot seem to figure any way around this; attempted to use MMULT for the first time ever, that never went anywhere either... way out of my league, i suppose.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...umn-array.html

----------


## martindwilson

i'd mirror the table with =IF(AND($A2="weight",B2>0.001,COUNTIF($B2:$L2,B2)=1),B2,"") then sum the results

----------


## FDibbins

i think this 1 needs VBA, can any1 help?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...html?p=2899391

----------


## martindwilson

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...wer-needs.html
im not even sure what op is on about,calculations seem reasonable ..

----------


## jeffreybrown

I have not the slightest idea here

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...51#post2903451

----------


## JBeaucaire

Anyone with a non-64bit computer able to assist with the VBA question in this thread?

----------


## ChemistB

VBA Skills needed
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ngle-cell.html

----------


## Dave H9

Can someone help here please.  Requires either pivot knowledge or an elaborate index/match formula?

Thank you

Dave H

----------


## vandan_tanna

OP needs more creative solution here

----------


## icestationzbra

please see if someone can help here:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ied-dates.html

EDIT: i provided a helper-column-based solution. if someone has a better approach, please offer.

----------


## jeffreybrown

Don't even know where to begin or what to ask...Any takers?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...activated.html

----------


## arlu1201

Maybe a formula solution here - 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...c-content.html

----------


## JBeaucaire

In this thread:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...onditions.html

I have provided a working formula, but it's a real dog.  If anyone has a better, more elegant way of accomplishing this, please offer it.  VBA I could do, looking for better formulas if they can be had.

----------


## JBeaucaire

Admittedly, my skills with REDIM PRESERVE of arrays to expand on demand is... at best... a C-, can someone who breathes those a little more full take a look at this thread:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...le-sheets.html


A macro that uses to work on one sheet I've demonstrated how to make it cycle through all worksheets, but the line having to do with creation of an array needs to be converted to "expansion" of an array as a result.  Thanks in advance.

----------


## jeffreybrown

Anybody want to take a crack at this?  The OP can use the worksheet change event, but they still would like another method.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-open-row.html

----------


## JBeaucaire

Need help... this OP is using a data Connection method I've never seen before and do not seem to be able to actually test the code presented.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...iple-urls.html

The post #1 lists the URLs listed in column A, and the results of the code in post #3 are supposed to insert answers down column B.   I can't fathom how to create the loop that will insert the URLs from column A into the popup that the code current creates.  Looking forward to learning more about this connection type.

----------


## Kyle123

Hmmm, I've seen iqy connections before, but I'm confused as to why the OP wants to use one - seems a bit complicated. I think he may have created a generic web query incorrectly

I've posted an alternative that's quite a bit easier.

----------


## zbor

I don't get  what he wants: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...nd-insert.html

----------


## zbor

I don't get  what he wants: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...nd-insert.html

----------


## tom1977

If someone knows the solution here:
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...html?p=2926011
I would be also interested in

----------


## TMS

@zbor: see the thread - probably needs to insert after the active cell/row.

Regards, TMS

----------


## arlu1201

Need some help with this one - 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...xcel-file.html

----------


## ChemistB

Need a chart or graphing guru for this one.   Thanks

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ng-charts.html

----------


## JBeaucaire

Any comments here?    http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-to-lists.html

----------


## arlu1201

Need some help here, not worked with splitting data based on line feeds - 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...iple-rows.html

----------


## ChemistB

Using an Array formula and UDF to Concatenate a range based on criteria but having trouble removing excess separators.  

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ate-range.html
Thanks

----------


## ChemistB

Not sure what is going on with OPs system.  Maybe a setting I am unaware of? or it's corrupt.  In any case, it refuses to format the cell as accounting.  When I do it and send it back, it's working but OP sees it as custom formatting.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ng-option.html

----------


## martindwilson

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...uplicates.html
can someone put him out of his misery?

----------


## shg

Lottery numerology -- tiresome, barren, and endless.

----------


## FDibbins

not sure what the OP wants, can any1 understand/help?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...html?p=2933864

----------


## Accountant1234

I entered this post last week and no one has responded. I'm wondering if it's because I responded to myself to make an adjustement, so people aren't reading it. If anyone has any suggestion I would GREATLY appreciate the help.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...w-numbers.html

----------


## ChemistB

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-new-...lues-rows.html

OP needs a VBA solution.  Seems as easy as adding a line to check sheet2 to see if duplicate and, if so, move to next cell, but I'm a formula guy.   :Frown:

----------


## stojko89

The user is asking if its possible to run macros in a .xls file.
I kind of answered no but I don't know if I'm wrong in some way  :Smilie:  if there is a way around it?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...19#post2935019

----------


## JBeaucaire

.xls is Excel 95-2003 format, it allows macros with no special file format requirement.  The File Format requirements were introduced in Excel 2007+.

----------


## mike7952

Can someone help me with this post. Im lost

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...py-a-cell.html

----------


## tigeravatar

Mike,

The problem is you are having him use whole columns in an array formula.  Excel 2007 and higher can work with whole columns in an array formula, but not Excel 2003 which is what that user is working with, which is why the formula is erroring for him, but not you.  Have him limit the ranges to just where the data is.  So instead of payment!B:B it would be payment!$B$3:$B$5 (and same with the other whole column references) and it should work for him.

As a side note, limiting the ranges is always recommended when working with array formulas because they are so processor intensive, and calculating results for every row in a column is not good practice.

[EDIT]:
Alternately, instead of whole column references, you can use a dynamic named range.  That way the search range is limited to just the cells that contain data and the search range grows as data is added, thus overcoming the limitation of using limited ranges while not resorting to referencing the whole column.

----------


## mike7952

Thanks tiger notes taken.

----------


## mike7952

Im not very good with formulas and dynamic named range. Im normally just into vba data manipulation. The OP orginally asked for a Macro solution. I guess I should of just coded something up.

----------


## tigeravatar

Its easy to stay where we're comfortable.  I think its really cool that you took the initiative to try a formula solution instead of just going for the macro.  It lets you learn and increase your skillset when you might otherwise have stagnated.  'Sides, that's what this thread is all about, asking for help when we run into a wall.  I've asked for help here myself, and it has always been well worth the learning experience.

----------


## TMS

@Mike: since I learned how, I tend to use dynamic named ranges a lot unless it is definitely a fixed range.

I use INDEX rather than OFFSET as OFFSET is volatile and INDEX isn't.

A dnr for cells in column A:

=$A$2:INDEX($A:$A,COUNTA($S:$A)) ... this assumes that you have a heading in row 1 and no blank cells

Similarly, a dnr for cells in columns A to D:

=$A$2:INDEX($D:$D,COUNTA($S:$A)) ... same assumptions plus the belief that column A is the key field.  It also means that blank cells in columns B to D are unimportant.

dnr in this case is Dynamic Named Range as opposed to Do Not Resuscitate.

I sometimes prefix the name of the range with dnr or dr or just r to indicate that it is a named range ... just for ease of identification


Regards, TMS


Edit: note that, if there are blank cells, there are ways around it so it's not the end of the world.

----------


## TMS

Please can someone take a look at this thread.  I just can't get my head around a formula to cater for these date calculations.

Proper Counting of Days

Thanks, TMS

----------


## JosephP

> I use INDEX rather than OFFSET as OFFSET is volatile and INDEX isn't.
> 
> A dnr for cells in column A:
> 
> =$A$2:INDEX($A:$A,COUNTA($S:$A))



INDEX in that syntax is semi-volatile -it will recalculate when the workbook opens

----------


## Russell Dawson

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...50#post2937650

This has been dormant - awaiting upload.  Unable to spend time now myself.

----------


## stojko89

Can anyone help me with a part of the pussle in this thread?  :Smilie:  http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...87#post2937987
I'm making a new collection list for the next combo box but I would need to clear the new collection before making a new collection  :Smilie:

----------


## arlu1201

Need a lil help here.  The solution is almost done.  But i need to merge entries for the users ...for e.g. Debbie shows as Debbie & Debbie 【代講】The macro is not identifying the Japanese characters.  The user wants all entries for Debbie and Debbie 【代講】 to show up in one sheet.  How do i do this?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...olumn-d-2.html

----------


## arlu1201

Another one where i am stuck.  Not worked much with forms.  When updating the existing data, the listbox control interferes with the updates to only 2 fields - first name and last name.  
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...worksheet.html

----------


## stojko89

arlu for the second thread I did a little twist of the code  :Smilie:  
Hope it works.
And I hope that this is what he wanted hehe  :Smilie:

----------


## arlu1201

Thanks Stojko.

----------


## pucval

Can someone help me with this thread?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...workbooks.html

It is quite urgent for me  :Frown: 

Thanks friends  :Smilie: 


P.S. you can post your possible answers in the thread it self, I will be there  :Smilie: 

Regards,
Pucval

----------


## arlu1201

Need some help here.  http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...readsheet.html  Never worked with excel based search engines  :Smilie:   Got a PM from a user that he is pretty frustrated that he is not able to work it out and he is not receiving any solutions.

----------


## Red fuji

I am not sure if it is ok to post my unsolved issue here - it is been only two days but it is falling down the list i am afraid it is going dead. Unless someone has been working on a solution durning those two days and testing it out tyring to get it to work-if that's the case i owe that person a big favor. but at this point i dont know if i am ever getting a reply- it has been getting a ton of hits but no response as of this writing. It is a rather complex problem and I dont blame anyone for not wanting to go near it-i can understand. after all everything is done gratis and as far as i know no one here works for me or owes me a thing.  I can only be thankful for the existance of this forum. I been constantly checking the thread hoping for an answer but i am losing hope but havent giving up. Thanks.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...n-problem.html

----------


## tigeravatar

I'm not sure what else I can offer on this one:
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...html?p=2940325

Anybody else fancy a crack at it?  Perhaps an alternate method/solution is warranted

----------


## FDibbins

heres an interesting 1, any1 got any suggestion?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...html?p=2939958

----------


## jaslake

@FDibbins

A screen shot is not particularly helpful. Have the OP post the WORKBOOK from which the screen shot was created...perhaps that'll give you some ideas.

----------


## pucval

Hi firends,

Can anyone check my problem?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...70#post2940570

Thank you in advance,
Pucval

----------


## Tsjallie

Not sure about the rules for this thread, but I guess I can post here to draw specific attention to an issue I posted about one week ago.
See http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...html?p=2938739
Put in a small demo that shows exacly the problem. Not even 1 view of it. Have been bumping it twice, still no response.
Pretty frustrating I must say.
There must be someone who can say something usefull about this issue.

----------


## FDibbins

can any1 help with this please?....

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...html?p=2941136

----------


## JazzBalmain

Hello

I'm very new to forums and so I'm a little lost in what to do.  I have an excel problem which I posted last week but have had no replies to ... it may be that I've not explained it very well or that I've included an attachment (I know I'm always a bit wary of downloading attachments).  Anyway, I desperately need some help as I've been working on this night and day for over a week and haven't found a solution.  Would someone here be able to help me and is there a particular place I should place my post?

Really appreciate any assistance you can give me as I've now bitten off my nails and am now chewing on my fingers :-)

----------


## arlu1201

Need some help here - http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-non-form.html

The user responded in the intro section that no one has responded to his question since 9/5.

----------


## jeffreybrown

Anybody have an idea here...?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...by-groups.html

----------


## JBeaucaire

Can anyone give this OP some assistance:   http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post2943049

They're looking for a formulaic solution which escapes me at the moment.  I'm seeing if anyone else has an idea or two before I push as VBA solution on him.

----------


## ChemistB

Not even sure what the issue is here but I'm definitely in over my head.   :Smilie: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-new-...workbooks.html

----------


## arlu1201

I keep getting VMs or PMs from this user stating that no one has replied. http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...-in-excel.html Can someone plz look into this thread?

----------


## HaHoBe

Can anybody point out what I´m obviously missing: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...g-a-macro.html

----------


## Orestees

Great idea. Can anyone call in the cavalry, or just mods and such?

----------


## tigeravatar

Excerpt from the first post in this thread:




> ... we may get stuck in a thread and need help from other members to solve a problem, and we hope that someone else will come along, have a look at the situation and provide some fresh insights that can lead to a solution.
> 
> Therefore, I'd like to start this thread for all members of Excelforum.
> 
> ...
> 
> If you find yourself in a situation where you can't provide a working solution for the Original Poster (OP), but you think that a solution could be achieved with the help of some other members here, you can post a reply to this thread and ask other members of Excelforum to go have a look (remember to post a link to the thread  ).




So this is meant for anybody to use  :Smilie:

----------


## shg

But meant for you to help someone else, not for someone else to help you.

----------


## jeffreybrown

Looking for some guidance here.  I've set this OP up for an advanced filter (VBA), but the OP would like to use a wild card.  I can't see this as possible in VBA with the advanced filter or am I missing something?  Maybe a filter instead?

----------


## stojko89

Can some1 help me with a tincy problem?  :Smilie:  Thread Link
I've just uploaded a workbook to the user back.
My problem is I don't know how to make it when he types "Completed" in a cell to take the action.
I've made it so when he clicks a cell and if that one contains "Completed" then it does stuff  :Confused:

----------


## stojko89

Thanks Zbor but that still wasn't what I was looking for hehe.
I tweaked the code a bit with your code that helped  :Smilie:  works bouth ways my way and yours.
But I was looking for something else...but the user is satisfied so I guess never mind then  :Smilie:

----------


## ChemistB

OP says you can't reverse the order of the x axis on 2007.  I have 2010 currently (which allows it).    Any 2007 users out there?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...hart-help.html

----------


## JosephP

op is mistaken: http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/ex...48557.aspx#BM1

----------


## stojko89

Can some1 help this guy out? I gave him a code but then we noticed a problem that he has duplicat values that he wants searched so my code doesn't do it.
Link

----------


## stojko89

Thanks  JBeaucaire  :Smilie:

----------


## JBeaucaire

In  This thread the OP is looking for a way to find the most frequent number in a worksheet with millions of numbers.  The problem is he is looking for the most permutated number.  So he's wanting to count 1234, 2141, 2413, 3214 (etc) as the same answer.  All permutations of 1-2-3-4 would be detected and counted, then the most frequent permutated number is given as the answer.

I'm at a loss on how to advise them.  This seems like a macro that would be cripplingly slow.  Anyone have some ideas on how to accomplish?





It is not a duplicate of this thread.

----------


## TMS

@JB: one vague, half formed idea is to read all the numbers into an array and check if the total of the digits is 10 and the digits are unique.  Of course, that starts to fall apart if there are less digits, more digits, different digits, the digits are intentionally not unique ... for example, if the OP decided he wanted combinations of 2288.

Anyway, back to the original idea; if the value matches the two criteria, add it to another array ... or have a 2D array containing the combinations and the counters.

Just a thought as I can't think through the logic.  And if there are millions of numbers, it might not be feasible.

Regards, TMS

----------


## zbor

I would sort them in array from smallest to largest so 1234, 2141, 2413, 3214 would become 1234, 1124, 1234, 1234 giving 2 unique.
Also there won't be problem with 2288 or 1111.

----------


## jeffreybrown

I've never ran across this so just not sure.  Any ideas?

----------


## alansidman

This OP needs help that is beyond my skill bank.  He was not initially clear in what his needs were and therefore his thread went unanswered for several days.  I am sure that one of the VBA experts could jump in here with a solution.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ss-import.html

----------


## ChemistB

Pasting from Word removes unlocked cell status.  Are there any settings that can fix this?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...worksheet.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

I can't quite see what the OP wants in this chart, any ideas?

----------


## ChemistB

Sigh, I should be able to do this but having trouble.  Need to brush up on my VBA and spend more time in the Programming forum.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...pdown-box.html

----------


## stojko89

Can some1 help me with this one  :Smilie:  I'm loosing my mind because it won't copy values only. I've tryed a few things but I want to keep one line for copy pastespecial.
So I don't have to use the with sheet1 and with sheet2.
Link

----------


## TMS

Can anyone take a look at this and bail me out?  I don't even think I speak the same language!  I understand all the words but, when they're joined up in a sentence, it's completely lost on me.

Named Range syntax when working abstracted from worksheet cells

Thanks, TMS


Edit: >>> Kyle123, shg ... thanks for taking a look.

----------


## ChemistB

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...rop-downs.html

----------


## Ace_XL

> http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...rop-downs.html



Works just fine in 2010!

----------


## TMS

> http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...rop-downs.html



But definitely not in Excel 2007.  Once it has changed format, it won't go back.  If you change the order it will stick with number format rather than date format.

Regards, TMS

----------


## Kyle123

> Edit: >>> Kyle123, shg ... thanks for taking a look.



No probs  :Smilie:  , a bit of Excel is light relief/skiving for me right now, doing some awful stuff with joining lat/lon polygons in javascript and it's destroying my brain  :Frown:

----------


## Ace_XL

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...html?p=2955590

----------


## Lacaycer

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...t=#post2957185

I've been stuck on this one for 3 days... new views on this thread are few and far between now. Help please!

----------


## JBeaucaire

Thought I had this one, but it bugs out as column B values lengthen and I can't figure out why.

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...=1#post2955310


Column A - on dynamic list
Column B - a second dynamic list

Columns D:E - a formula-based (vba I can do easy) list of the combinations.

My sample with 3 names and 3 data makes a perfect set of 9... but as soon as you add a 4th or 5th "data" the list goes wonky.

Anyone got a better set of formulas, or spot where mine are failing?

----------


## Tsjallie

This issue is solved. Just needed to take the frames into account.

-------------------------------
I'm trying to help some guy with reading a webpage (see: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-required.html), but we keep running into the same error: "Error 91: objectvariable or blockvariable With not set".

Can someone pls check this code and see what's wrong with it.



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## FDibbins

this sounds simple enough, but maybe 1 of you could take a look please?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...90#post2958590

----------


## TMS

@FDibbins: see update in thread.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...90#post2958590


Regards, TMS

----------


## FDibbins

i saw that, and replied in the thread, thanls TM.

now i have another really weird 1 that i cant explain.  it should be simple, but i cant see what the problem is

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...available.html

1st off, the sheet1 column E formula is returning text, so the vlookup wont work (fixed with +0).  then, the values on sheet2 that the vllokup is based on, DO seem to be values (tested with isnumber), but the vlookup only works if you replace the calc'd sequence with actual values

any thoughts, any1?

----------


## JBeaucaire

I've tried to implement a very short version of the *CreateObject("Outlook.Application")* I'd seen SNB use in another thread and demonstrate on his VBA for Smarties web site, but I don't have Outlook so can't really test it, the OP says it is giving an error.

Can anyone test this and perhaps spot the problem with the short version of this technique?  Is the error perhaps them not having Outlook installed either?


http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...html?p=2959245

----------


## john55

JB, I tried yr code and it works fain without any error!
 :Smilie:

----------


## stojko89

Can some1 help him on?  :Smilie:  my hands are tied.

----------


## jeffreybrown

Anybody have any suggestions to offer...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...-formulas.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

I just have no idea how to get there...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...14#post2960014

----------


## Haseeb A

VBA, Advanced formula or cool tricks on here,

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ta-in-row.html

----------


## Dave H9

Can someone help out here please.  I tried one approach but it will not work for the OP.

Thank you

Dave H

----------


## FDibbins

ok this 1's got me.  can any1 help with this?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...html?p=2959093

----------


## arlu1201

I was able to help the user with one cell but now he wants the code to work for a range of cells / a column.  But am lost.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...l-formula.html

----------


## mike7952

Can someone help with this and test my uploaded wb in Post#8. OP keeps getting





> It is throwing an error. "compile error sub or function not defined". Line 9 where is says Split. I am using Excel 2003, does that make a difference?



http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...html?p=2963004

----------


## JosephP

don't have 2003 here to test but there is nothing in your workbook or code that should cause that error as far as I can see. perhaps get op to run excel in safe mode and test your workbook again

----------


## martindwilson

oops i replied to this needs a bit of code anyone fancy a go
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ther-cell.html

----------


## Sindhus

Hi All,
Can anybody help in this thread? http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-new-post.html

Regards,
Sindhu

----------


## Ace_XL

A little help and this should be done..

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...html?p=2965309

----------


## zbor

I've used NBVC approach here and I would expect that it work... But I can't get any shape name....

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...=1#post2967448

----------


## jeffreybrown

I cannot figure this one out...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...55#post2967555

----------


## JBeaucaire

I thought I was going to be able to suggest some amendment to his ACCESS query here:

http://www.excelforum.com/access-tab...ived-data.html

But I don't really know how to get all the information retained for a single hospital in a single row, I can do it in Excel, but not Access.

----------


## FDibbins

OP is looking for a way to hyperlink to a file that has # in it?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...html?p=2968027

----------


## jeffreybrown

I'm sure there is a formula solution for this, but I have no idea...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...-criteria.html

----------


## davidmurphy25

is it reasonable to repost my own thread as a OP? when its bumped way down the new post list with no replies but 67 views? i hope its not inappropriate, but i seem to have stumped the forum on this:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ws-change.html





> I like it!....also some threads get bumped way down the "new posts" list if they haven't had much activity so maybe we can ask for help in there to get those threads solved or satisfied in some way.

----------


## jeffreybrown

Hi davidmurphy25,

From the forum rules...





> If your question has not been answered within a day, consider adding another post with any additional information you believe is relevant. If you think your post is good as is, just reply to your own thread with the words "Bump no response", which will bring it to the top of the forum

----------


## icestationzbra

there must be a simpler approach than what i have offered - non-array, non-volatile.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...functions.html

----------


## srinivassurapareddi

Please reply me ! 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...with-rows.html

----------


## Kyle123

Easy tiger, you only posted that 10 mins ago! Give someone chance  :Wink:

----------


## jeffreybrown

Anybody fancy to figure why the dates on this chart don't quite read as the data indicates?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...is-labels.html

----------


## WasWodge

I have PM'd the OP to tell him/her that after looking at the data in Column F the number of tasks I can see to achieve the results they desire is too many for me to attempt on a forum, so if anyone feels like jumping in please feel welcome.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ell-value.html

----------


## Fotis1991

Can anyone help with this?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-criteria.html

----------


## tigeravatar

Anybody fancy a go at this one?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...html?p=2973358

----------


## ChemistB

I believe this one would be best served with some VBA.   Thanks gang.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...el-layout.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

Okay, trying to setup an example to show the OP how they could loop through a collection of workbooks and use Ron's "GetData" macro to pull in a range from each closed workbook.

Here is what I have so far but I am failing miserably on the loop.  Could I get a hand?  Any suggestions?




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ook-issue.html

----------


## mike7952

Jeff looks like your missing the lngIndex




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## jeffreybrown

That was it Mike...Thank you very much  :Smilie:

----------


## mike7952

Your welcome  :Smilie:

----------


## arlu1201

This user PMd me saying that he has not got any response.  I am not able to help him.  Someone please - http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...g-results.html

Thanks much.

----------


## jeffreybrown

OP has completely lost me about finding the last row...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...html?p=2977542

Anyone want to lend a helping hand?

----------


## ChemistB

This is an interesting problem and I will continue to work on it but I get the feeling it's over my head.  Let's see if anyone else can crack this one.  Depending on the % he picks, there may not be 60 unique picks.  Read my last post for an explaination as the OP didn't explain things very well.  

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...rcentages.html

----------


## tigeravatar

I created a UDF solution which accomplishes what the OP needs here:
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...html?p=2983062

I really wanted to come up with a solution using just native formulas, but I can't seem to come up with one.  Any insight for a native formula solution would be welcome.

----------


## jeffreybrown

I stink at checkboxes.

Any want a go at this...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...84#post2984284

----------


## ChemistB

Someone want to finish this up for me?  I'm going to be off-line for a few days.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...n-by-year.html

----------


## arlu1201

Can someone please help this guy out ?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...task-cell.html

----------


## abousetta

This OP's workbooks are in Croatian and he is on a mac. If anyone can help him out then that would be great (http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...89#post2985589).

abousetta

----------


## arlu1201

Can someone please assist here?  This is way beyond me.  Maybe an index-match solution, am not sure.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...aramenter.html

Thanks much.

----------


## JBeaucaire

No patience for this one, if anyone wants to take a crack at helping this OP with his more complex layout.   I like my shorter approach, he doesn't.

----------


## arlu1201

The solution is ready and working fine at my end but the user is using a MAC and I am not.  He is getting an error on the getopenfilename part.  How do i change it?  The most updated code is in post 41 of this thread - http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-beyond-3.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

Does anybody want to tackle this macro?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...tain-rows.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

This OP has a chart showing data, but the data for the chart is embedded within the series values.  I'm guessing he/she thought the data was once on another sheet.  Any thoughts?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-char...-my-chart.html

----------


## FDibbins

maybe someone else can understand what the OP wants?  either im brain dead or tired, but i cant make it out

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...work-with.html

----------


## arlu1201

Can anyone help here - http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ew-tweaks.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

Can somebody offer some assistance here?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...html?p=2990147

----------


## jeffreybrown

I don't understand these requirements at all...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...53#post2994853

----------


## icestationzbra

i have offered an ugly solution; i hope someone can help beautify it.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...s-formula.html

----------


## ChemistB

This guy has 80000 rows which locks up my computer when I try some standard solutions.  Maybe VBA is the way to go.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...html?p=2995462

----------


## protonLeah

Can some one look at this one.  I don't have time due to class work:
Need Help using and understanding IF function

Thanks, Ben

----------


## Dave H9

Hi Guys,

I'm admitting defeat on this one.  Can't work how to make the formula dynamic with the OP's layout.

Thread is here

As always,

Many thanks

Dave H

----------


## jeffreybrown

Anybody want to take this on?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-workbook.html

----------


## arlu1201

Can someone please help this person?

Still unsolved from 9/9 - http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...hyperlink.html

----------


## martindwilson

i could do this with a few helpers but it would be messy anyone want to do a bit of code for it?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...e-columns.html

----------


## JBeaucaire

I have posted a puzzle challenge here:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...other-rng.html

This has me both stumped and intrigued.  Can you fathom a formula in H2 to replace the existing formula that also completely eliminates the helper column E?

----------


## ChemistB

Can't think this one through.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...rmination.html

----------


## Kyle123

Can anyone help here http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...eferences.html please?

It's my question, but despite posting this here, MrE and SO, no-one's been able to give me a definitive answer  :Frown:

----------


## zbor

Can someone test my solution here http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ther-cell.html
It work for me

----------


## arlu1201

This user has still not received any help and is waiting expectantly - any one can help him out? http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ew-tweaks.html

----------


## arlu1201

Regarding this thread - http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...25#post3006425

I created this worksheet event code for the OP - 



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


However this event is not getting triggered and i am not able to find out where i am wrong.  It maybe needing just a small tweak if someone can look at it, please.

Thanks much.

----------


## JosephP

the calculate event does not provide a target parameter-you would have to run the code every time the sheet calculates regardless of which cells update

----------


## arlu1201

Thanks JP.  Kyle helped me to work it out.  Got it sorted for the OP.

Will you be able to help the OP in post 754?  He is frantic.

----------


## JosephP

looks like Dave is on it already. I'm kinda under the gun today but if he's still stuck tomorrow I'll take a look

----------


## JBeaucaire

No prior experience with UNICODE text files, anyone offer this guy a little wisdom?

----------


## JBeaucaire

This gent has already jumped ahead of my comfort level in his Form project, if anyone cares to lend more aid.  I'm tapped.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...readsheet.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

I'm not sure how to get this chart as the OP requests.  Could be easy but my brain won't let it be...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-char...-charting.html

----------


## alansidman

I'm out of answers for this OP.  Anyone here have some expertise with MS Query and would like to jump in?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...readsheet.html

----------


## ChemistB

Return multiple results within a cell based on match in Col A

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...up-if-etc.html

----------


## davesexcel

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...42#post3011842

Select something from the cells below the black cells.
This triggers a loop that filters through each sheet then copies and pastes to the "SEARCH" sheet in column B.
The sheet name is supposed show in column A. and I can't get it working properly.

Need a new pair of eyes on this.

Thanks,

Dave

----------


## dredwolf

I think I worked myself into a corner on this one :
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...-new-post.html

I managed to get the count of series done, then got stuck on the counting of them...any help here would be much appreciated !  :Smilie:

----------


## dredwolf

Thanks a lot for the save daddylonglegs, Much appreciated !  :Smilie: 

-Edit-

By the way, this thread is a Great Idea !  :Smilie:

----------


## J.McQ

anybody able to help me with this:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...html?p=3009758

----------


## shg

Please don't post in this thread for help on your own threads.

----------


## J.McQ

Noted. It would seem that I've misunderstood the purpose of this thread.

----------


## TMS

@J.McQ: easy mistake to make.  The basic idea is that, if someone has tried to offer a solution but run out of ideas, they call for backup.  Often, if one person has started to provide an answer or guidance, others don't join in.  This may be out of courtesy, or simply that people just look at unanswered threads. And, when we run out of steam, we can "call in the cavalry".

Regards, TMS

----------


## jeffreybrown

Is it possible I'm missing something here?

----------


## jeffreybrown

Anybody want to tackle a chart?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-char...84#post3013084

----------


## jeffreybrown

You would think by know I'm a little better with charts?

Need some help here...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-char...size-data.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

I've run out of options for this OP...

Any ideas?

----------


## abousetta

Class module needed here... I think.

abousetta

----------


## jeffreybrown

Anybody got a formula for this?

----------


## FDibbins

anyone got any ideas on this 1?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ormatting.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

Anybody have a solution for dependent dropdowns?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...30#post3017930

----------


## arlu1201

I provided the solution to the user but its not working for him.  I cant see whats wrong with it, maybe an extra pair of eyes will help correct my code.
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ndition-2.html

----------


## JosephP

I reckon you wanted a change event instead of selectionchange

----------


## arlu1201

I tried the Change event too but its not hiding the rows.

----------


## JosephP

you were checking target.offset(0, 1) instead of target.offset(0, -1) for the annual/monthly value ;-)

----------


## arlu1201

Oops yeah.  This sheet is backward  :Smilie:   I tried it now and it works.  But TA gave an awesome code too.

----------


## FDibbins

can anyone help with a macro this OP needs?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-manually.html

----------


## arlu1201

Need some MAC related help here - Everything is done except the last part of the code.  Can someone please help ? http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-beyond-7.html

----------


## FDibbins

my VBA sucks, can anyone help here please?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...worksheet.html

----------


## TMS

@FDibbins: I have offered some advice in the thread.

Regards, TMS

----------


## JBeaucaire

This gentleman is looking for some array assistance.  Any takers?

----------


## alansidman

This is way out of my league.  If you have SQL experience with ODBC not employing MS Query, then this guy can use your help.

http://www.excelforum.com/access-tab...mand-text.html

Alan

----------


## abousetta

Anyone with a mac and wanting to assist? The OP can't use scripting.dictionary because not available on macs but there a workaround here but I can't get it to work. The original thread is available here.

Thanks.

abousetta

----------


## ChemistB

In over my head.   :Frown: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...read-only.html

----------


## JosephP

@abousetta
don't see the need for assistance-you have linked to suitable help?

----------


## abousetta

Tried the solution but was giving me errors on my computer. Not sure if its because I am running windows? So I couldn't give a working solution to the OP.

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

I am unable to continue the below thread since I don't find ample of time to go through each an every logic again and build it in UDF.  

The below is the thread where the OP is waiting for the reply.
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...-book-2-a.html

In the final post of the above link OP included a file for UDF solution which was discussed here

I requested the OP to give some time for me for giving UDF solution, but OP is keep on sending Private Message and asking the status of the solution, which made to call all of your help.

----------


## abousetta

If the OP is giving you a hard time then clearly tell them that you will not be able to continue on the project. Create boundaries and stick to them. You don't have to answer any question you don't feel comfortable with. If they keep bugging you then request that one of the moderators intervene.

----------


## martindwilson

any one shed light on this?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...-in-pairs.html

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

@ abousetta,

Thanks for reminding me it's a project and for your valuable guidance  :Smilie:

----------


## tigeravatar

I honestly have no idea what is being asked for here  :Frown: 
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...html?p=3042628

----------


## alansidman

http://www.excelforum.com/access-tab...-analysis.html

This is a request for help with tables in Excel.  I have seen this before, but have no experience in how to do it.  If you can help this OP, please do so.  You may have missed this thread as it was posted in the Access forum.  Have requested it be moved.

Also, if you have a tutorial on what he is looking for, I would be interested.

Alan

----------


## TMS

Anyone up for an intellectual challenge?

if or function


I have provided a working solution, however, it is neither elegant nor scaleable. 

Anybody care to have a look and provide an alternative.  I'm sure there must be one.  I have a mental image of something with curly brackets.  Be aware, there are basically two subsets, one with a range of values separated by "-" and another with less than or equals/greater than or equals.  The range is fairly straightforward with MID and two FINDs.  The other half is a string of SUBSTITUTES.

Got to be a better way.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Regards, TMS

----------


## Marcol

Anybody up for this one, the OP might be getting a tad impatient, I think it's now urgent! ...  :Wink: 
bill of material (multi)

----------


## ChemistB

Can't come up with a formula that gives the required value for this one.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-database.html
 :Confused:

----------


## Fotis1991

Anyone for VBA solution here?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...mat-macro.html

----------


## TMS

Looks like I've shattered someone's illusions.

Can anyone throw a positive light here:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...y-desktop.html


Regards, TMS

----------


## JBeaucaire

This old thread the OP is back, and short of just creating four separate formulas for each pair of cells, looking for a creative elegant solution like DDL's original suggestion but that actually handles all the variations.

----------


## JBeaucaire

This OP has a unique data reformatting project?

----------


## Moo the Dog

I am hoping someone can help out with this post:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...cell-loop.html

I have gone about as far as I can (which isn't all THAT far). My original code kind of/sort of did what he asked, but his follow up posts added more requirements that I am not knowledgeable enough to answer.

- Moo

----------


## alansidman

Having real difficulty in understanding what this OP is trying to do.  Perhaps you will understand better.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-one-cell.html

----------


## arlu1201

Can someone help with a formula solution here ? http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ssignment.html

I jumped into the thread not seeing that the OP was looking for a formula solution.

----------


## FDibbins

anyone gopt any ideas for this OP?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...html?p=3055687

----------


## jeffreybrown

Good chance (very good chance) there is an easier way to do this, but it seems I have a decent working solution outside of "B-InterfaceUnit" being counted twice.

I have not posted the workbook yet to the thread as it's not complete, but would anybody be so kind as to give me a helping hand?

Count should be 74 and because of the dup I'm getting 77

Attached is my working model.

----------


## jeffreybrown

Any thought on where to go with this?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ged-cells.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

Anybody have some thoughts on this cut, copy, and paste thread?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...worksheet.html

----------


## FDibbins

maybe some=one here can figure this 1 out, i sure cant  :Frown: 
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...html?p=3060333

----------


## JohnMaier

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-inserted.html

Hi All. I am S.T.U.C.K. on this. Please review and advise if you have any suggestions. I think my last post on the thread explains where I am at.

----------


## jeffreybrown

Hi John,

I think you missed the intention of this thread.  This thread is not for an OP to personally place a message asking for help; rather, it is designed for a member who is helping an OP to ask for further assistance when they get stuck.

----------


## jeffreybrown

Can anybody come up with a reasonable explanation for why the advanced filter will not work?

Thought I found a solution, but it keeps bugging on...




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## xladept

I just discovered this thread.  I think I'll come here first from now on. Starting tomorrow.

----------


## JBeaucaire

Or perhaps start here at the current thread: 

http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...3-onwards.html

----------


## xladept

I think M. Beaucaire has given me good direction - It would be nice if every thread initiator would edit the thread to say that it's been solved before "Ragtime Cowboy Joe" tries to ride to the rescue - tres frustrating :EEK!:

----------


## JBeaucaire

Yeah, that's smart.  With that link in post #819 (whew!), we'll retire this thread now.  

Good night to 2012...

----------


## JBeaucaire

Those interested in Cavalry calls should consider subscribing to the new thread located here:
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...5-onwards.html

----------

